# Photos of your Baccy Cellar/Collection



## ShawnP

Ok guys since my Jar thread spiked some interest in pics I thought I would put a thread up.

(Maybe if this takes off Greg can sticky it under the Pipe pic thread)


So lets see those collections guys, I know how we all like looking at baccy ****.

No matter how big or small, post them up here.


I know I posted these already but since this thread will be for pics I figure it's only right to put them in here to start it off.






Shawn


----------



## kheffelf

Here is mine again.


----------



## kheffelf

I need to get rid of that Kahlua box and get a real pipe stand sometime soon.


----------



## ghostrider

Here we go. I also have a small order coming, and some more from the PIF.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Ha...you don't even want to see my collection. 1 pouch of baccy.


----------



## CigarGal

Success with one photo!


----------



## Guest

my cellar non updated


My closet



My pipe box



Enjoy

Root


----------



## CigarGal

Here's the rest of it-God, I love this slope(gotta gets some jars)


----------



## IHT

here's what i'm currently smoking (you can't see the tins, but there's 7 of 'em open, and 2 small sample baggies). there's about 3-4 pipes i have that aren't in this photo (one's in the brown pipe box on the back of the photo - broken stem), they are either in my truck or at work.










and here's my "closet cellar". to the right of the photo are 3 more rather large zip-loc bags with bulk blends. the 2 black jars are also full.


----------



## pistol

Good Lord Greg! Is that Haier back on the market yet compadre?!


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> Good Lord Greg! Is that Haier back on the market yet compadre?!


never thought about it, but shoot me a PM or call me in my office tomorrow. it's empty, sitting about 10 feet from me.


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> never thought about it, but shoot me a PM or call me in my office tomorrow. it's empty, sitting about 10 feet from me.


will call ya tomorrow!


----------



## kheffelf

All these huge collections are making me jealous, I guess I will just have to go buy more.


----------



## The Professor

So less than a month ago (Dec. 19th), I received my first baggie of Penzance and a couple of pipes. Here's my collection today:



If all goes well, I'l have a couple more pipes to add next week.  Slope? What slope?

~d.


----------



## kheffelf

Man professor, that is falling hard. It is a great fall though. I smoked the pipe occasionaly for two years now. By occasionaly I mean once every two months. But I have started smoking once a day this week and have completely fallen for the pipe.


----------



## PaulMac

Gonna take me awhile to get it all together, and also working next few days, but hope to have a pic up soon


----------



## hollywood

Just about have most of my stuff together in one place finally! Still have a few things to put out and all my baggies in my tupperdor; but this is my humble stash.


----------



## KyLongbeard

Great pics!


----------



## ShawnP

Great pics everyone 


I just order 13 more tins so i will post up when they arrive.



Shawn


----------



## kheffelf

ShawnP said:


> Great pics everyone
> 
> I just order 13 more tins so i will post up when they arrive.
> 
> Shawn


I have nine coming in next week, will post pics as well, but mine are from 4 different orders.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Well, I am packing to get ready for my move this weekend. But I organized my unopened tins for a picture:










I have a some bags of B&M blends and several open tins that I am working on that are not in the picture. I will probably be adding to this significantly on the drive down to Greenville. I am making some stops at JR, Boswell and maybe Cornell & Diehl on Monday and Tuesday. So maybe once I am settled I will post a new one!!!

edit: Oops, I left out a one pound tin of Peretti's Blend D-7485


----------



## PaulMac

This is most of it, I know I have a few tins and pouches hiding somewhere.
First the pouches and sample baggies:


And then the tins:
http://imageshack.us


----------



## ghostrider

You got to post the pipes too Paul, it's such a nice collection!


----------



## PaulMac

ghostrider said:


> You got to post the pipes too Paul, it's such a nice collection!


prolly do them in the post pics of yer pipes thread lol


----------



## ShawnP

ghostrider said:


> You got to post the pipes too Paul, it's such a nice collection!


I made this just to show off your baccy collection, we already have a pipe pic thread 

Paul,
Nice collection brother.

Shawn


----------



## IHT

wow, check out that ultra rare tin PaulMac has in the very back middle. tin on the top left....
looks like something you can only get at the GKCPC show this past october??!! :dr 

nyuck-nyuck-nyuck.
(i saw someone trying to sell one on ebay as well)


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I have over 250 tins in my clellar (Coolers & Storage Drawer). I apologize for not being able to take the time to spread them all out, but photos of 3 coolers and two drawers, will give you a good idea. I have one other cooler, that I cannot get to, that has 40 tins of assorted Dunhill Tobaccos, in factory sealed packs of five tins each, that I could not take a picture of. Unfortunately, I'll have to post three photos with this reply and two with a send reply.

Johnny


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Here I am again, with the last two photos of my cellared tobaccos.

Johnny


----------



## ShawnP

JohnnyFlake said:


> I have over 250 tins in my clellar (Coolers & Storage Drawer). I apologize for not being able to take the time to spread them all out, but photos of 3 coolers and two drawers, will give you a good idea. I have one other cooler, that I cannot get to, that has 40 tins of assorted Dunhill Tobaccos, in factory sealed packs of five tins each, that I could not take a picture of. Unfortunately, I'll have to post three photos with this reply and two with a send reply.
> 
> Johnny


Good lord son is that where all the McClelland Anny is hiding???

Nice collection for sure bro.

Shawn


----------



## NCatron

The Professor said:


> So less than a month ago (Dec. 19th), I received my first baggie of Penzance and a couple of pipes. Here's my collection today:
> 
> If all goes well, I'l have a couple more pipes to add next week.  Slope? What slope?
> 
> ~d.


You have the same coffee table as me!


----------



## The Professor

NCatron said:


> You have the same coffee table as me!


Must be an Illinois thing. 

~d.


----------



## CigarGal

JohnnyFlake said:


> Here I am again, with the last two photos of my cellared tobaccos.
> 
> Johnny


Thanks for posting JF-I think we get the general idea That is an awesome collection!


----------



## kheffelf

JohnnyFlake said:


> Here I am again, with the last two photos of my cellared tobaccos.
> 
> Johnny


You have one amazing collection there.


----------



## smokinmojo

JohnnyFlake said:


> Here I am again, with the last two photos of my cellared tobaccos.
> 
> Johnny


I had to pick one of the two posts.(tough one) I went with this one. Simply amazing!!!

Not to mention the burley inside...The Edgeworth tins look awesome.:dr


----------



## hollywood

kheffelf said:


> You have one amazing collection there.


what he said!! making us :dr !!


----------



## designwise1

JohnnyFlake... are you still wanting to sell some of that tobacco? Some of the guys here might be interested in a few of those. We have a sell/trade thread here now.

Awesome collection!


----------



## caskwith

Johnny, i hate you!





 Just kidding, amazing collection bro, wish mine looked 1% as good as that


----------



## JohnnyFlake

designwise1 said:


> JohnnyFlake... are you still wanting to sell some of that tobacco? Some of the guys here might be interested in a few of those. We have a sell/trade thread here now.
> 
> Awesome collection!


Yes, I know all about the sell/trade thread. I've been doing business there for months, but not pipe tobaccy. To be honest, I have seriously been thinking of thining down the cellar. I am a 65 year young now and I doubt that I'll every smoke up a 1/4 of what I have, as I have been leaning more toward cigars, the last few years and my son is not a pipe smoker. He do love his cigars though! I have sold a lot of my older discontinued tobaccys on a pipe group I belong to, as well as eBay.

In the next month or so, I believe that I will list some tobaccos for sale or trade. I have not purchased any tobacco since Jan, 2005, so every thing I have has aged at least two years and many are aged 3 to 5 years and some even longer.

Johnny


----------



## caskwith

JohnnyFlake said:


> Yes, I know all about the sell/trade thread. I've been doing business there for months, but not pipe tobaccy. To be honest, I have seriously been thinking of thining down the cellar. I am a 65 year young now and I doubt that I'll every smoke up a 1/4 of what I have, as I have been leaning more toward cigars, the last few years and my son is not a pipe smoker. He do love his cigars though! I have sold a lot of my older discontinued tobaccys on a pipe group I belong to, as well as eBay.
> 
> In the next month or so, I believe that I will list some tobaccos for sale or trade. I have not purchased any tobacco since Jan, 2005, so every thing I have has aged at least two years and many are aged 3 to 5 years and some even longer.
> 
> Johnny


Let me know when you plan on doing this as i have a lrge collection of aged cuban and non-cuban cigars that i would be more than happy to trade for tobacco, im hardly smoking any cigars now, its pretty mcuh all pipes.


----------



## dayplanner

caskwith said:


> Let me know when you plan on doing this as i have a lrge collection of aged cuban and non-cuban cigars that i would be more than happy to trade for tobacco, im hardly smoking any cigars now, its pretty mcuh all pipes.


:tpd: Same here. The only time I ever fire up a cigar nowadays is when there is a herf. And I have plenty to trade


----------



## ShawnP

I know i'll take some of those McC Anny & Cheer tins off your hands when your ready Johnny 



Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

PaulMac said:


> This is most of it, I know I have a few tins and pouches hiding somewhere.
> First the pouches and sample baggies:
> 
> 
> And then the tins:
> http://imageshack.us


Wonder how it all got started.

Looking good pauly, looking good.


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wonder how it all got started.
> 
> Looking good pauly, looking good.


i seem to remember something...  
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21751
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21808
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21862

i'm sure there may be a few more.


----------



## PaulMac

IHT said:


> i seem to remember something...
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21751
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21808
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21862
> 
> i'm sure there may be a few more.


I crack myself up lol, SCREW YOU LUCKY CHARM!
Also had 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21912
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22011
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22210


----------



## Mister Moo

What! No beetles? Anybody?

:r


----------



## ShawnP

Pic after I added my TAD attack.





Shawn


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Very Nice!

Johnny


----------



## CigarGal

I know I am going to kick myself...but what is a TAD?


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> I know I am going to kick myself...but what is a TAD?


i'm not 100% sure, but i think it is *t*obacco *a*quasition *d*isorder.
and PAD is *P*ipe, etc, etc.

i think. after being in the military, and now working for them for nearly 2 decades, i hate acronyms.


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> i'm not 100% sure, but i think it is *t*obacco *a*quasition *d*isorder.
> and PAD is *P*ipe, etc, etc.
> 
> i think. after being in the military, and now working for them for nearly 2 decades, i hate acronyms.


well your handle IHT, is an acronym :al

lol

to keep on topic, nice collection every one has !


----------



## hunter1127

Great selection..nice cigars and 5 Vegas humidor.


----------



## IHT

mr.c said:


> well your handle IHT, is an acronym :al


i did that over a decade ago on a fantasy football forum. everyone got tired of typing "Im-Ho-Tep", so they shortened it to IHT. 
at least with IHT, _EVERYONE_ knows what you're talking about.... ME! :w


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> i did that over a decade ago on a fantasy football forum. everyone got tired of typing "Im-Ho-Tep", so they shortened it to IHT.
> at least with IHT, _EVERYONE_ knows what you're talking about.... ME! :w


Well if one has visited http://www.smokersforums.org they would know what PAD & TAD means 

So with that said get your asses over to a great pipe forum and read up.

Shawn


----------



## IHT

ShawnP said:


> Well if one has visited http://www.smokersforums.org they would know what PAD & TAD means
> 
> So with that said get your asses over to a great pipe forum and read up.
> 
> Shawn


i'm on another forum as well... not quite as busy and like the pace. reminds me a lot of what club stogie was when/why i joined over 3 yrs ago.


----------



## caskwith

ShawnP said:


> Well if one has visited http://www.smokersforums.org they would know what PAD & TAD means
> 
> So with that said get your asses over to a great pipe forum and read up.
> 
> Shawn


SMokers forums is a great forum for pipe lovers. I spend a lot of my time there, as there is much more info and help for those who restore pipes. Just dont advertise it too much, i like it as it is at the moment, nice and quiet!


----------



## floydp

ShawnP said:


> Well if one has visited http://www.smokersforums.org they would know what PAD & TAD means
> 
> So with that said get your asses over to a great pipe forum and read up.
> 
> Shawn


Just joined bastage, thanks to Joe, Shawn, Bill and Greg I'm gonna be in over my head in no time flat.


----------



## CigarGal

floydp said:


> Just joined bastage, thanks to Joe, Shawn, Bill and Greg I'm gonna be in over my head in no time flat.


Same here, Frank. I even ordered one of their lighters. :r We are pathetic-no will power.


----------



## IHT

just remember where your home forum is..


----------



## CigarGal

IHT said:


> just remember where your home forum is..


There's no place like home, Toto.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> just remember where your home forum is..


I joined as well, and I will never forget where my home forum is, even though I have been getting pretty frustrated with this place lately, not any of us pipe smokers but in other places. Well with that being said I still love this place. p


----------



## ShawnP

Just a bump.


Don't want to let this get to burried in case folks wanna look at baccyp 





Shawn


----------



## Carbide357

I would have a bigger collection but the smoke/buy ratio is a bit off.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Here ya go wankers. Got a few tins hid somewhere, but I'm not sure where.(hence hiding them)

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2270195030079014394qtQKlB

More pics if you click on the picture.


----------



## floydp

Ok I finally got mine together a little bit.


----------



## floydp

Gonna get some Mason jars this weekend fer the bulk baccy. 









Putting the stuff together and searching the web fer deals is almost as enjoyable as the smokin.


----------



## IHT

nice collection frank. you can send me all those Rattrays tins whenever you feel froggy. p


----------



## CigarGal

Looks like a modest start, Frank. Now yens are ready for the PIF


----------



## dayplanner

After today's deliviries -


----------



## kheffelf

Ok, here are some pics of my cellar.


----------



## kheffelf

And here are some pics of my open tins.


----------



## IHT

man, i need to get on the stick. all you "newbs to pipes" have bigger collections of tobac than i do.


----------



## CigarGal

IHT said:


> man, i need to get on the stick. all you "newbs to pipes" have bigger collections of tobac than i do.


But you have a much nicer rack.


----------



## IHT

true, and if i had spent that $ on tobacco, i'd have a very impressive collection. p

i came home to 2 boxes (and a package) today. was going to take a photo of my ebay winnings along with all the other stuff in my "closet cellar" to update how it looks now. can't find the damn camera. :c

EDITED: found the damn camera.

here's my "cellar" in the closet. the Tordenskjold VA slices was opened after this (and you'll see it in the next photo):









and what i'm currently smoking/have open:


----------



## bonggoy

I need pipes ...


----------



## IHT

damn, i'd say you need pipes. and someone to manage your expenses. :r


----------



## bonggoy

floydp said:


> Gonna get some Mason jars this weekend fer the bulk baccy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the stuff together and searching the web fer deals is almost as enjoyable as the smokin.


I see Balkan Sobranie ...


----------



## ShawnP

bonggoy said:


> I need pipes ...


Damn boy, you have quite an impressive collection there  Very nice.

Keep the photos coming folks, Who doesn't like looking at baccy as much as smoking it??

Shawnp


----------



## ShawnP

Here are some updated pics now that I had 2 deliverys this week.








Hope you enjoy :bl 


Shawnp


----------



## IHT

you ppl suck.


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> you ppl suck.


That's ok  I feel the same way about your pipe collection.

Shawnp


----------



## mr.c

my small but growing collectionp


----------



## a.paul

What's the pipe on the right with the silver band?


----------



## mr.c

a.paul said:


> What's the pipe on the right with the silver band?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=787012&postcount=390

better shot


----------



## mgebbia

*Photos of your Tobacco Stash*

Hello,

Just bought my 1st Digital Camera so I figured I'd show off a picture of my pipe tobacco stash.

90 Sealed Tins pictured and then I have 26 Glass Canning Jars with a variety of tobacco not pictured.

Will probably pickup a few more tins at the Chicago Show and then I'll be stocked up for a while.....

Mike


----------



## Hydrated

*Re: Photo of my Tobacco Stash*



mgebbia said:


> Will probably pickup a few more tins at the Chicago Show and then I'll be stocked up for a while.....


Uhmmmmmm.... and you're not stocked up already?? :r

Bobby


----------



## pistol

*Re: Photo of my Tobacco Stash*

Very nice, well organized too!


----------



## ShawnP

90 tins & 26 jars and you are not stocked up???????????? :dr 



You sir are a MADMAN :r 



Shawn p


----------



## ShawnP

bump!!!!!!!!



Shawn p


----------



## Bruce

Here's a part of my cellar:

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2630336670100734902IVMLky

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2253452940100734902jxIKXK

Can't see all the other good stuff in these shots, plus I have a coolerdor that's pretty full.


----------



## ShawnP

It just keeps growing  








Shawn p


----------



## IHT

shawn....

uh....

how do you expect ppl to bomb you with anything if you dont' leave any room in your cellar? you're like my wife, she buys everything for herself and leaves me nothing to get her....

i do prefer her smooth cheeks to yours, though. :tg


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> shawn....
> 
> uh....
> 
> how do you expect ppl to bomb you with anything if you dont' leave any room in your cellar? you're like my wife, she buys everything for herself and leaves me nothing to get her....
> 
> *i do prefer her smooth cheeks to yours, though*. :tg


which ones :r

waiting for the chicago to do some "tin stocking" I do predict a lot of McCelland tins in my future though


----------



## a.paul

FOUL!:bl 




:r


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> shawn....
> 
> uh....
> 
> how do you expect ppl to bomb you with anything if you dont' leave any room in your cellar? you're like my wife, she buys everything for herself and leaves me nothing to get her....
> 
> i do prefer her smooth cheeks to yours, though. :tg


LMAO I have a whole shelf under that one just waiting for tins  And anything in my cellar would love a twin or two.

I am soooooooo glad you prefer her cheeks to mine :tg

Shawn p


----------



## ShawnP

Bump for the new members to look and add pics :tu 




Shawn p


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> shawn....
> 
> uh....
> ... do prefer her smooth cheeks to yours, though. :tg


:r and you two make fun of me......


----------



## ShawnP

Updated pics of the cellar 








Shawn p


----------



## a.paul

68.5 pounds of tobacco and 6 pipes.

As opposed to me...er...never mind. I don't want to go here about how bad my slope ride's been.



You gonna open the new Rattray's, Shawn?


----------



## ShawnP

a.paul said:


> 68.5 pounds of tobacco and 6 pipes.
> 
> As opposed to me...er...never mind. I don't want to go here about how bad my slope ride's been.
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna open the new Rattray's, Shawn?


I know most people are the opposite and have way more pipes 

Yeah but i'm not sure which I am going to open, probably the Marlin Flake.

Shawn


----------



## IHT

that's funny... all those tins, big 100g tins, and the teeny-weeny little baggy in the front. :tu


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> that's funny... all those tins, big 100g tins, and the teeny-weeny little baggy in the front. :tu


Hey that baggy got a jar of it's own brother  Labeled even :tu

Shawn


----------



## croatan

Here's a pic of where I keep most of my pipe tobacco. Most of the bottom shelf is bulk and B&M blends (the little tupperware containers there are remnants of tins I threw away).


----------



## dayplanner

croatan said:


> Here's a pic of where I keep most of my pipe tobacco. Most of the bottom shelf is bulk and B&M blends (the little tupperware containers there are remnants of tins I threw away).


Damn James, i'm jealous! That's a stash and a half! :dr


----------



## IHT

the pimp has been holdin back on us, fellas. 

get him!!! :mn :hn


----------



## ShawnP

Bump 



Shawn p


----------



## IHT

i need to catalogue my latest additions from the 'smitty bomb before i take another photo.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Picked up a few things over the past few weeks since I started pipe smoking. Wasn't sure where or how I was going to store it all.

My "wonderful" wife, offered (yes I said "offered"), to give up a shelf in one of our living room cabinets. She's a great gal!










Haven't tried all the tobaccos yet, but I'm workin' on it! 

.


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> i need to catalogue my latest additions from the 'smitty bomb before i take another photo.


Well get on it & Sticky this damn thread already 

Get your Tsuge in yet?

Shawn p


----------



## IHT

ShawnP said:


> Well get on it & Sticky this damn thread already
> 
> Get your Tsuge in yet?
> 
> Shawn p


don't know, i'm swamped at work. i thought my delivery date said the 11th or 12th.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Best I can do fellas, but about half my tabak is on the bottom shelf, tins of Dunhill, Peterson and four more jars. Atleast you get to see my pipe collection

:tpd:


----------



## IHT

nice collection. sure you're username shouldn't have been Stan Well?
i've had a good # of 'em as well, good solid smoking pipes.


----------



## bonggoy

Mad Hatter said:


> Best I can do fellas, but about half my tabak is on the bottom shelf, tins of Dunhill, Peterson and four more jars. Atleast you get to see my pipe collection
> 
> :tpd:


Nice. How do those Chonowitsch designed Stanwell smokes?


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> nice collection. sure you're username shouldn't have been Stan Well?
> i've had a good # of 'em as well, good solid smoking pipes.


Stan Well? No. I............. am the Mad Hatter. 

:tu

I just love that horn shape, and they're a good price and a good smoke too. I've always had a thing for collecting as well and there's also the rotation thing so I bought several in the $50 - 100 range.


----------



## Mad Hatter

bonggoy said:


> Nice. How are those Chonowitsch designed Stanwell smokes? I figure that's about as close as I can get to owning a Jess Chonowitsch.


I just love 'em. They're really comfortable in the hand any way you wanna hold them. They smoke nice and easy and cleanup isn't difficult at all.. My only complaint is sometimes they seem a bit short


----------



## kheffelf

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2372980600100140610GmINmM
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2082109860100140610ErRDrm
In the pouch is Balkan Sasieni


----------



## IHT

nice cellar going there, kyle.
i see some Beacon in there. i may need to crack one of my tins.


----------



## mr.c

little update on my cellar added a few tins since last time










:r


----------



## smokehouse

That is such a beautiful site. :dr


----------



## ShawnP

bump


----------



## Ultravox

I attepmted to incorporate my latest reading acquisitions with my tobacco 'collection', alas I'm not particularly trained in the art of digital photography so this will have to do for now.










The two pouches in the foreground are two sample blends that I received from Rich (4noggins) with my last order: 'Chipman Hill' and 'Jesse's Own'.
It may be unclear, but the two 2oz pouches standing upright are McC's '2015' & C&D's 'Haunted Bookshop'.

Perhaps some of these choices aren't what one would call typical 'n00b' tobaccos but, in the words of the poet Robert Frost:

"Two roads diverged in a wood, and I --
I took the one less travelled by,
and that has made all the difference."


----------



## EvanS

looks like a very nice collection of tins to me, Ultravox!!


----------



## NCatron

Ultravox said:


> I attepmted to incorporate my latest reading acquisitions with my tobacco 'collection', alas I'm not particularly trained in the art of digital photography so this will have to do for now.
> 
> The two pouches in the foreground are two sample blends that I received from Rich (4noggins) with my last order: 'Chipman Hill' and 'Jesse's Own'.
> It may be unclear, but the two 2oz pouches standing upright are McC's '2015' & C&D's 'Haunted Bookshop'.
> 
> Perhaps some of these choices aren't what one would call typical 'n00b' tobaccos but, in the words of the poet Robert Frost:
> 
> "Two roads diverged in a wood, and I --
> I took the one less travelled by,
> and that has made all the difference."


Like the classics. Good luck with Proust, started reading the series, loved it, but can't stand it at the same time. The definition of a challenging read.


----------



## designwise1

croatan said:


>


Looks like a couple tins of snuff on the bottom... Is one of those Gawith's Aniseed?


----------



## pistol

Here's my modest little cigar/pipe cellar. Yes, before you ask, I like Christmas Cheer! I'm trying to track down all of the years (not even close, but working hard!), right now I have '92(x2), '97 (x1), 01(x3), 02(x4), 03(x4- 1 opened), 05(x4), 06(x4). Not pictured are open tins of Scottish Cake, Pennington Gap, and Malthouse Founder's Reserve. My pipe baccy sits on top of my fridge-a-dor, which holds all of my boxes and cabs. All of my singles are in my living room in 300 hundred and 50 count humidors (both are full- I need to smoke more!). I know it's modest, but I really am very happy with my pipes and cigars, and I slide further and further down both slopes everyday! :tu 








and the cigars, I still love them!


----------



## EvanS

pistol said:


> ...Yes, before you ask, I like Christmas Cheer!


:rit never occurred to me to ask. I love the stuff too, but more importantly i see 8 oz of Stonehaven. Good man - and nice collection of both types of the leaf


----------



## IHT

nice looking humi, pete. 

how's that big Nording smoking?


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> nice looking humi, pete.
> 
> how's that big Nording smoking?


Thanks, I bought it off this dude, maybe you know him... Bah, probably not. Anyhow, the pipe smokes great man, I really like it. It's just a little heavy to keep between the teeth. So it's a hold/smoker for me, when I let the weight of the pipe set squarely on my teeth, I feel like someone just smacked me on the back of the head! The pipe smokes great though, I like the huge bowl. I haven't had any problems keeping tobac lit in that sucker, plenty of air passes through it! How's TDY? I'm outta here on Sunday man.


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> How's TDY? I'm outta here on Sunday man.


it sucks. i fly home on monday... just saw that my tickets were bought for Hawaii... but i leave a day earlier than we planned, the 26th. so, i'll be home for less than 5 whole days. at least they bought me first class tickets because all the coach was sold out.  i probably would've been upgraded anyway. i finally get back on the 17th of June, just in time to get ready to leave to montana on the 3rd of July.... and i'm hoping for a new job when i get back from vacation.

i got your cell, you got mine. call me sometime next week (i don't have coverage down here).


----------



## croatan

designwise1 said:


> Looks like a couple tins of snuff on the bottom... Is one of those Gawith's Aniseed?


Sorry I missed your post earlier Yes, it is. Good eye. I've been getting more and more into snuff lately but haven't tried all that many different ones yet.


----------



## DubintheDam

Just posted this shot on my newbie post, but here it is again (I've learnt how to embed image!) But seriously, a few more tins added since shot was taken. Top Left Corner: you can see a blue can of Sir William. These pipe tobaccos are made by Vantas, a big cigar supplier here in holland. Their pipe tobaccos retail at the top end of the market here and are worth a try, €10.50 a pop though.

View attachment 12388


----------



## DubintheDam

Here you go updated for all to see, photos a bit blurry, feel free to ask for my review of any of the tins you see. Just added Three Nuns and Marlin Flake this weekend, I am saving the Marlin flake for a special day...I've got a few too many tins opened at the moment. Really looking forward to that, its the only smoke I have that is 'untasted'.

By the way you will see on the tins "Rokin is dodelijk". This means "smoking is deadly', which is kinda funny because amongst the youth of Dublin to call something 'deadly' means it's really cool! Perhaps that's why the tin of Dorisco I bought in Dublin at J.Fox's just says 'Smoking Kills'.


----------



## IHT

nice collection, DITD.
i have spent the last 2 days organizing my closet, and have realized that i'm out of room. my wife mentioned that i need to get one of those closet organizers from Home Depot (big store for projects around the house, Dub)...
i thought about remaking the closets anyway, that way we could have 2 sets of hanging clothes on a side, but i may just do that with one side, move the other down, and make shelves above that one. 

i need to get a new photo up, but i've got a small box full of tins as well.


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> nice collection, DITD.
> i have spent the last 2 days organizing my closet, and have realized that i'm out of room. my wife mentioned that i need to get one of those closet organizers from Home Depot (big store for projects around the house, Dub)...
> i thought about remaking the closets anyway, that way we could have 2 sets of hanging clothes on a side, but i may just do that with one side, move the other down, and make shelves above that one.
> 
> i need to get a new photo up, but i've got a small box full of tins as well.


Get everything you need to organize your cellar Greg?

Shawn


----------



## joed

mr.c said:


> little update on my cellar added a few tins since last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r


Wow,

I thought I had a few more tins that I needed - but my goodness - I haven't even begun to collect when I look at that stuff - seems like Mr.C is about to open a new B&M pipe shop! I may have to take a trip to the midwest just to see his tobacco and Bruce's pipes!


----------



## IHT

ShawnP said:


> Get everything you need to organize your cellar Greg?
> 
> Shawn


i've barely been home to see my closet, shawn. hell, i'm in california right now, will be home for less than 18 hours on the 13th/14th before i head to Idaho... get back on the 27th.
i need to clean up my dresser, where my pipe racks are, and my closet is out of space. i'll probably buy an igloo cooler eventually.


----------



## slawmaster

Here's some outdated photos of my stuff... I just got a sample pack from Altadis, and an extremely generous gentleman from one of the other islands is sending me even more tobacco, so I've got more smokin' materials than you see here 
Started out with a single cob and a pouch of Captain Black, smoked that for about 6 months, now look at me, 3 months after chucking the worn-out cob :/


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> i've barely been home to see my closet, shawn. hell, i'm in california right now, will be home for less than 18 hours on the 13th/14th before i head to Idaho... get back on the 27th.
> i need to clean up my dresser, where my pipe racks are, and my closet is out of space. i'll probably buy an igloo cooler eventually.


Good to know :tu

Shawn


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

I wanted to bump this thread with a contribution of my own.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Here's my "cellar". Right next to the canned goods down in the basement. all my samples are in the wood box so they don't get lostp


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

My favorite thread. Wanted to dig it up for the newest CS members.

Current collection:


----------



## Puffy69




----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Damn... what a collection. You'll have to me over some day :ss.


----------



## Arizona

WOW some of you have an amazing selection of tobaccos! I'm one of those boring guys who only smokes ONE tobacco - I have a rotation of about 9 good pipes but for some reason I've always been a "one blend" smoker. For a long time it was "Burley Light" from TinderBox. But now lately it's been something called "Black n Gold" from a local tobacco shop here. Not sure what it even consists of but it's tastey, smooth and a nice dry smoke.

Seeing all these pics and hearing discussions of all these different blends makes me curious I must admit. I may have to try some variety for once in my life!


----------



## physiognomy

I took a few pics tonight so I thought I would dig up this thread...


----------



## IHT

i've been meaning to update mine as well.



IHT said:


> true, and if i had spent that $ on tobacco, i'd have a very impressive collection. p
> 
> i came home to 2 boxes (and a package) today. was going to take a photo of my ebay winnings along with all the other stuff in my "closet cellar" to update how it looks now. can't find the damn camera. :c
> 
> EDITED: found the damn camera.
> 
> here's my "cellar" in the closet. the Tordenskjold VA slices was opened after this (and you'll see it in the next photo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what i'm currently smoking/have open:


:r
OH, MAN, I GOTTA TAKE ANOTHER PICTURE!!! i almost cried when i saw my last update in here.


----------



## Arizona

My tobacco stash would be a total bore to see... I'm a one blend smoker pretty much - I find what I like and stick with it! I've got about two pounds of it on hand in Mason jars stored in a dresser drawer.

I do confess that I picked up a little packet of Carter Hall and one of Half n Half after reading some posts here. They were OK but I'm still back to my Old Standby called "Black n Gold" - it's got a rich flavor and is a nice mild smoke.


----------



## IHT

i took about 10 photos of my baccy, figured i'll only post one, cuz i work so efficiently like the govt. :bs










the hard part is getting it all back in my closet after midnight. :tu
that stack to the left of all the Rattrays is nothing but Escudo and a tin of older duhnill deluxe navy rolls (the red tin). 
i need to update my cellar.

the stuff in the very front row, from the 3 GLP tins on the left, over to the MC Anni on the right, is what i currently have open.
what's not pictured are all the sample zip-locs and any of my bulk tobaccos in ceramic canisters.

just realized i have tins of Xmas Cheer from '94, '00, '03, '05, '06 x 2, '07.


----------



## JAK

IHT said:


> i took about 10 photos of my baccy, figured i'll only post one, cuz i work so efficiently like the govt. :bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hard part is getting it all back in my closet after midnight. :tu
> that stack to the left of all the Rattrays is nothing but Escudo and a tin of older duhnill deluxe navy rolls (the red tin).
> i need to update my cellar.
> 
> the stuff in the very front row, from the 3 GLP tins on the left, over to the MC Anni on the right, is what i currently have open.
> what's not pictured are all the sample zip-locs and any of my bulk tobaccos in ceramic canisters.
> 
> just realized i have tins of Xmas Cheer from '94, '00, '03, '05, '06 x 2, '07.


Wow, that is one beautiful collection.


----------



## IHT

wow is right. i owe it all to these guys. i've been bombed too many times, and i won the "pipe tobacco lottery" one month - i've probably paid for a tin of Bracken Flake and that's it. p

just got done organizing, i sure do have a lot more room when i do it and my wife hasn't been in there without supervision. time for bed.


----------



## Ultravox

You're not a fan of Escudo then?

That's one hell of a collection and there's more you say?
I guess the guys here are too generous for your own good. p


----------



## bosipipes

Here's mine. 5 yrs of work


----------



## IHT

bosipipes said:


> Here's mine. 5 yrs of work


wow. nice.

and LATE welcome to the pipe forum (since this is your first post).

i'm going to assume that you're the famed pipemaker, Kirk Bosi? very nice work.


----------



## Sawyer

bosipipes said:


> Here's mine. 5 yrs of work


Very nice setup you got there. And welcome to CS and the pipe forum. p


----------



## JAK

bosipipes said:


> Here's mine. 5 yrs of work


Great setup, I really need to start collecting more tobacco. My collection is pretty wimpy compared to you guys.


----------



## LouDog

Wow guys so I just found this thread and I look threw
every page, and this is just awesome! At the moment I don't have a
pipe because I don't have much cash now but I'll be looking
into it some time in the future. I only know a little bit about pipes
so anyones help would be much appreciated! Can someone 
give me a link where I can buy a good pipe at some point and some
good pipe baccy? I have so much to learn, its like starting all over 
again, I know cigars, but pipes is a hole new thing haha.

p


----------



## ToddziLLa

Just a couple weeks in with more on the way...


----------



## GAW

:tuYou're building up quite a collection there Todd - now to keep from opening up all those tins at once - a pipe smokers nemesis! p Jerry


----------



## ToddziLLa

GAW said:


> :tuYou're building up quite a collection there Todd - now to keep from opening up all those tins at once - a pipe smokers nemesis! p Jerry


Thanks Jerry! I'm sure most of it looks familiar.


----------



## IHT

LouDog said:


> Wow guys so I just found this thread and I look threw every page, and this is just awesome!
> IHT - wow, who knew we even existed down here?
> 
> At the moment I don't have a pipe because I don't have much cash now but I'll be looking into it some time in the future. I only know a little bit about pipes so anyones help would be much appreciated!
> IHT - can't help until you know what it is you need help with and ask it in the right topic.
> 
> Can someone give me a link where I can buy a good pipe at some point and some good pipe baccy?
> IHT - yes, there are 2 sticky topics that i list in my response below. i don't think you'll find too many links for pipes in a topic about photos of tobacco, though.
> 
> HERE'S ANOTHER YOU CAN START WITH that many have found useful.
> 
> I have so much to learn, its like starting all over
> again, I know cigars, but pipes is a hole new thing haha.
> 
> p


sorry to come off like a blunt jackass, but have you bothered to read the rest of this forum at all? just a teeny-weeny-tiny bit? y'know, like all the STICKIES at the top of the pipe forum page?

and if you need help, what kind? if you have questions, do a search, if that doesn't turn up anything, ask away in another topic (not this one about pictures of ppls current tobacco collections), maybe another topic doesn't have the answer you're looking for, but you may learn something new...

again, sorry, but what i got from your post is that you're new, you're excited, you chose this topic to ask people for advice for some crazy reason without having to do any legwork on your own, like possibly opening up the many sticky topics that have A) *pipe websites*, B) *FAQ/Getting Started/101*. those would be 2 great places to start, instead of asking for advice in a topic dedicated to photos of current collections.

and welcome to the pipe forum, love the enthusiasm, now focus that on reading some of the stickies for a bit, then try a search or two on questions you may have, if they aren't answered, feel free to ask away and we'll all help as best we can. this is a community, some give and take is involved, so give us your effort into helping yourself to what we have already provided.

again, not trying to be a dick, but... uh... yep... this isn't the bombs/pass/trades forum you're stepping into, act accordingly is all i, and the guys who've been here for a very long while and don't want it turning into the bombs/pass/trades forum, ask in return.

:2


----------



## Dzrtrat

bosipipes said:


> Here's mine. 5 yrs of work


 Very nice collection, I'll bet you come across stuff you forgot you even had.


----------



## LouDog

IHT said:


> sorry to come off like a blunt jackass, but have you bothered to read the rest of this forum at all? just a teeny-weeny-tiny bit? y'know, like all the STICKIES at the top of the pipe forum page?
> 
> and if you need help, what kind? if you have questions, do a search, if that doesn't turn up anything, ask away in another topic (not this one about pictures of ppls current tobacco collections), maybe another topic doesn't have the answer you're looking for, but you may learn something new...
> 
> again, sorry, but what i got from your post is that you're new, you're excited, you chose this topic to ask people for advice for some crazy reason without having to do any legwork on your own, like possibly opening up the many sticky topics that have A) *pipe websites*, B) *FAQ/Getting Started/101*. those would be 2 great places to start, instead of asking for advice in a topic dedicated to photos of current collections.
> 
> and welcome to the pipe forum, love the enthusiasm, now focus that on reading some of the stickies for a bit, then try a search or two on questions you may have, if they aren't answered, feel free to ask away and we'll all help as best we can. this is a community, some give and take is involved, so give us your effort into helping yourself to what we have already provided.
> 
> again, not trying to be a dick, but... uh... yep... this isn't the bombs/pass/trades forum you're stepping into, act accordingly is all i, and the guys who've been here for a very long while and don't want it turning into the bombs/pass/trades forum, ask in return.
> 
> :2


okay thanks, the thing is I don't know what i'm looking for.
but I find questions that i want to know then ill ask.

uh and i didn't think this was a bomb/pass/trade forum?
all I did was ask about pipes.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

pm sent to Loudog with some helpful suggestions! :tu


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Bump:


----------



## physiognomy

While visiting my girlfriend's family for Thanksgiving I stopped by a B&M near their house & was surprised to find a few Murray's tins... Looking forward to trying these p


----------



## Bruce

That Light Flake is pretty good stuff!


----------



## agony

I started piping in early September. Started with a cob and a pouch of Capn Black White.

Learned how to sterilize and refurb estates, and filled up a rack quickly. Some still haven't been smoked, none are expensive, a couple are of dubious smoking quality, but it's been a fun experience.



















My meager cellar so far. I keep all my baccy in a bureau in the living room.
On the left in the two small mason jars is Old Gowrie, and the smaller one beneath the OG sealed tin is a 50:50 mix of OG and Old Ironsides. Yum!

The big bailtop on the right is Trout Stream. The baggies up front are bulk EMP, Frenchy's Vanilla Ice, and some unremarkable Lane aromatic.

Oh, and the Penzance up front is open too. Yummy!!!


----------



## KASR

Just got everything organized in the cabinet-humi conversion - got an extra long drawer to store the pipe-tobaccy and accessories:


----------



## Mandrakespain

I have put a picture of my pipes in another thread, here my small stash:


















Basically a few MacBarens, Borkum Riff, Dunhill (EMP, Nightcap & 965), some Balkan Sasieni, the two varieties of Capstan, some SG navy Flake, St Bruno Flake (and RR), and the Bulk is Penzance....more to come.

Regards
Carlos


----------



## aliefj96

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> My favorite thread. Wanted to dig it up for the newest CS members.
> 
> Current collection:


Wow! What a great thread. I am pretty sure I won't be able to amass stocks like these. It's nice to have a reference to show my fiancee when she gives grief about my own modest spending.

Thanks guys for continually bumping so that I could come across this great read. I've always been a fan of picture books. j/k

I did notice the matches in AP-A's collection. It so happened that I found this earlier today. Vintage(new) Match Tins.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

mr.c said:


> little update on my cellar added a few tins since last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r


This looks a lot like the set up at Low Country Tobacco (smokingpipes.com).


----------



## JacksonCognac

If no one minds I'm gonna bump this back up. In short - this thread rules and I'm always interested in seeing peoples collections. I'm gonna have to post a pic of my little pipe drawer when I get back to school.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's my modest stock


----------



## OilMan

Do you guys put all your bulk in jars. I have a few ziplock bags that have small amounts in them. I hate to have jars for everything, stacked everywhere. The smell also fills the room when the tobacco is in bags, I dont mind but the wife does.


----------



## hollywood

Mad Hatter said:


> Here's my modest stock


Looks pretty darn good to me!!:tu


----------



## hollywood

OilMan said:


> Do you guys put all your bulk in jars. I have a few ziplock bags that have small amounts in them. I hate to have jars for everything, stacked everywhere. The smell also fills the room when the tobacco is in bags, I dont mind but the wife does.


Jars or something that seals better and keeps air out better than zip-lock bags are a must. Otherwise your tobacco will dry out pretty darn quick.


----------



## Mad Hatter

OilMan said:


> Do you guys put all your bulk in jars. I have a few ziplock bags that have small amounts in them. I hate to have jars for everything, stacked everywhere. The smell also fills the room when the tobacco is in bags, I dont mind but the wife does.


I wouldn't even try to keep bulk in plastic bags unless it was a very small quantity that wasn't going to be around long



hollywood said:


> Looks pretty darn good to me!!:tu


Thanks Hollywood. As you can see, I'm saving all kinds of money since I started giving up the cigarettes

:tu


----------



## hollywood

reorganized and inventoried today. didn't take long!  guess i need to go shopping!?


----------



## worr lord

That Blowfish you did is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## OilMan

hollywood said:


> reorganized and inventoried today. didn't take long!  guess i need to go shopping!?


Go shopping!!! I would be a happy as a bug in a rug, and smoked out if I had that extensive of a collection!


----------



## Joan

[ogling every cellar system]

Wow. Here I thought I was going great with all my tins, baggies and pipes in one place (piled into a big canvas Filson bag).

Thank you everyone for putting up some inspiring pics!


----------



## EvanS

hollywood said:


> reorganized and inventoried today. didn't take long!  guess i need to go shopping!?


Hey Dave, do you dedicate a pipe to the Kiwi?:r


----------



## jgros001

The closet of my office in the basement....nice and cool and dry. Would like to eventually build (or most likely buy) a wood jelly/locker type cabinet to match the aristocrat.

(edit: for some reason I can't get the second picture right side up??)


----------



## ShawnP

Some very nice collections guys. I will have to get new picks up since I now have a smoking room 


Bump for the fine pipe forum folks.


Shawn


----------



## aliefj96

Since I just posted pics of the pipes in the other thread I thought I'd post a pic of the cellar.


























along with all the new pipes I have coming I also ordered 22 more tins of various baccies. It'll be nice to see this cabinet stuffed with pipes and pipe smoking accessories.

p


----------



## BigFrankMD

You guys just use mason jars to store baccy?


----------



## aliefj96

BigFrankMD said:


> You guys just use mason jars to store baccy?


I do for the bulks or tins that don't seal back up tight.


----------



## IHT

aliefj96 said:


> I do for the bulks or tins that don't seal back up tight.


:tpd:


----------



## Mad Hatter

BigFrankMD said:


> You guys just use mason jars to store baccy?


I started putting just about everything in Mason jars, mostly in pint or half pint jars. If you haven't learned yet, you can write on the lid with a Sharpie and if you ever want a different type of tabak in there rubbing alcohol will remove the old marker and its good to go again.


----------



## ShawnP

Just a bump for the baccy pic thread p


Current cellar




Shawn


----------



## IHT

nuther bump, i don't have any updated photos though.


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> nuther bump, i don't have any updated photos though.


yeah but Nick's got some. Crazy Bastage.


----------



## frankluke

i'm assuming i'm bastage nick?

a little messy but you get the idea.


















i like cigars too :chk


----------



## EvanS

Some people are just natural when it comes to stocking up on stuff :r

Love to see you earthquake survival set up Nick. What's that you say? "This IS your earthquke kit?"


----------



## ultramag

frankluke said:


> i'm assuming i'm bastage nick?
> 
> a little messy but you get the idea.


Ya, we get the idea alright, Nick has issues.  Very nice collection on both fronts. I'll have to post my cellar after I get moved. I wish there was a humidor like that where I'm going. Did you build that?


----------



## frankluke

ultramag said:


> Ya, we get the idea alright, Nick has issues.  Very nice collection on both fronts. I'll have to post my cellar after I get moved. I wish there was a humidor like that where I'm going. Did you build that?


yes, it took me about a week and there is plenty of room to grow. the shelves are "12 deep, i can double that when the time comes.


----------



## The Professor

Hey Nick ... do you have any Beacon? 

Nice collection on both fronts, Brother. :tu :ss p


----------



## smokehouse

frankluke said:


> i'm assuming i'm bastage nick?


:r yeah your the crazy one.

Nice set up :tu


----------



## fredneck

EvanS said:


> Some people are just natural when it comes to stocking up on stuff :r
> 
> Love to see you earthquake survival set up Nick. What's that you say? "This IS your earthquke kit?"


Nick is a tobacco stockin' mofo....got enough Beacon there, Nicky?


----------



## jkorp

frankluke said:


> i'm assuming i'm bastage nick?
> 
> a little messy but you get the idea.
> 
> i like cigars too :chk


Excellent set up and collection :tu.


----------



## weetone

BUMP

Figured I'd bump this, as someone had been wondering about the old cellar thread. 

Plus, it lowers my inhibitions about reaching for my credit card


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Here's mine in all its glory. The first picture is what I have in the cellar. Some for aging some I just haven't opened yet. The top is all tinned stuff and the bottom is bulk that I've sealed up for aging. Mostly Samuel Gawith St. James Flake and Hearth & Home's AJ's Vaper so far. More will be added shortly!!

The next picture I am ashamed to say is everything that I've got open. I'm still in the "want to try everything" phase but I'm slowly smoking through everything.


----------



## mike607

don't make me break out the corn cob, I'll do it!!!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

Slow Triathlete said:


> Here's mine in all its glory. The first picture is what I have in the cellar. Some for aging some I just haven't opened yet. The top is all tinned stuff and the bottom is bulk that I've sealed up for aging. Mostly Samuel Gawith St. James Flake and Hearth & Home's AJ's Vaper so far. More will be added shortly!!
> 
> The next picture I am ashamed to say is everything that I've got open. I'm still in the "want to try everything" phase but I'm slowly smoking through everything.


My goodness, so organized! Little labels too! :tu

My "cellar" consists of a cardboard box that I toss new acquisitions into and hide under my desk (so the wife don't find it and go ballistic). Also to hide it from myself, or I start popping tins.


----------



## BigFrankMD

Slow Triathlete said:


> Here's mine in all its glory. The first picture is what I have in the cellar. Some for aging some I just haven't opened yet. The top is all tinned stuff and the bottom is bulk that I've sealed up for aging. Mostly Samuel Gawith St. James Flake and Hearth & Home's AJ's Vaper so far. More will be added shortly!!
> 
> The next picture I am ashamed to say is everything that I've got open. I'm still in the "want to try everything" phase but I'm slowly smoking through everything.


Looking good there. Must say I am impressed at the va/per collection. In case of nuclear war im heading down with my pipe :chk


----------



## RJpuffs

In all its glory, my cellar.


Yes, its a box!
:r


----------



## RJpuffs

What was that? Oh, take it OUT of the box.


Following Slow T.'s lead, put labels on tins with purchase/tin dates.


----------



## Old_Salt

cellar update after latest bout of TAD:


----------



## IHT

this just means that i really need to get my sh*t organized and re-do my closet. nice shelves.


----------



## Old_Salt

IHT said:


> this just means that i really need to get my sh*t organized and re-do my closet. nice shelves.


Here's a link, I got all the pieces from { The Container store }
if you don't have one close, you can order online.

The system will hold a Lot of weight. { make sure the holes of the mounting rail line up with studs !!}
http://www.containerstore.com/browse/index.jhtml?CATID=77777


----------



## JacksonCognac

Old_Salt said:


> cellar update after latest bout of TAD:


nice collection!!


----------



## labsix

IHT said:


> i took about 10 photos of my baccy, figured i'll only post one, cuz i work so efficiently like the govt. :bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hard part is getting it all back in my closet after midnight. :tu
> that stack to the left of all the Rattrays is nothing but Escudo and a tin of older duhnill deluxe navy rolls (the red tin).
> i need to update my cellar.
> 
> the stuff in the very front row, from the 3 GLP tins on the left, over to the MC Anni on the right, is what i currently have open.
> what's not pictured are all the sample zip-locs and any of my bulk tobaccos in ceramic canisters.
> 
> just realized i have tins of Xmas Cheer from '94, '00, '03, '05, '06 x 2, '07.


Just found this thread and saw this.. WOW..! is all I can say.. I wonder how large the stack has gotten now that people are buying up dunhill like mad..?


----------



## aliefj96

Bump.

I've noticed tons of new members in the pipe area lately. Didn't want you guys to miss this post. Show us your cellars. I recently moved into a new house and need to post my new cellar pics.


----------



## Quick_nick

I forgot about this thread, haha I love it.


----------



## rx2010

I'll have to get a picture taken tomorrow, thanks for bumping this, I wondered if there was a thread like this around here


----------



## Piledriver

Just wow at some of those collections. Would take a pic of what I got but I'm left with only one tin of FVF, wich will probably last me for a week or so


----------



## buzkirk

I am such a noob to this, but here goes, this is my current baccy collection

http://imageshack.us

Already finished off a 100g tin of MB Vanilla Cream and a pack of Altadis Blue Note

Tom


----------



## Big D KC

Well I'm just gettin started but here is a shot of my cellar setup. My wife was gonna donate the cabinet to goodwill, I offered to recycle it for her!  It'll hold 12 half pint mason's per section. I'm workin on just fillin the front halves up at the moment. I've been buying 1 & 2 ounces of stuff from the B&M and placed an order from 4 noggins. Figured the jars would be better for storage then the baggies it all came in.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

All mine are still in boxes from the move.  I may break them out this evening jsut to see what all I have. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Vrbas

Legit cabinet KC, very nice :tu


----------



## afilter

Wow, this is a neat thread...gives me something to look forward to when I get home...I am sure the Mrs. will like that. 

Right now my cellar is a ziploc bag in a MOLLE pouch on my IBA.


----------



## Vrbas

Some pouches (and several Virginians in the mason jars). Of course the Cpt. Black is obvious, while there are also a couple of blends from Europe (one Italy, one Czech Republic).


Aromatics.


English


And my shelf.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Not bad looking collections. This is my unopened collection. There are six bailtops in the back with EMP, Blackwoods Flake, 2015, Balkan Sobranie, 5100, and Nightcap.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2696994830079014394ZONsbC

My opened tins stay in the garage. Will have to get a shot of them as well.


----------



## aliefj96

Vrbas said:


> Some pouches (and several Virginians in the mason jars). Of course the Cpt. Black is obvious, while there are also a couple of blends from Europe (one Italy, one Czech Republic).
> 
> Aromatics.
> 
> English
> 
> And my shelf.


I noticed they sit above your clothes. Must make the closet smell real nice.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

My tobacco collection photo (in this thread) on *April 2007*










Today...*Oct 2008*










Did someone say "SLOPE"!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Vrbas said:


> Some pouches (and several Virginians in the mason jars). Of course the Cpt. Black is obvious, while there are also a couple of blends from Europe (one Italy, one Czech Republic).
> 
> Aromatics.
> 
> English
> 
> And my shelf.


Nice collection!

Those short jars look like a great size for storing pipe tobac. A little better looking than your standard mason jars too imho. :tu


----------



## Big D KC

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Those short jars look like a great size for storing pipe tobac. A little better looking than your standard mason jars too imho. :tu


I gotta agree Vrbas! I tried like hell to find those jars around here locally but never found them and gave up! Shipping cost on them from online sellers was just not worth it to me.

Good lookin stash man! :tu


----------



## Vrbas

Big D KC said:


> I gotta agree Vrbas! I tried like hell to find those jars around here locally but never found them and gave up! Shipping cost on them from online sellers was just not worth it to me.
> 
> Good lookin stash man! :tu


Thank you. I actually got them at Costco. They come in packs of 4, i believe, and weren't all that expensive. The rest were just jars i picked up at walmart that have that waxy seal thing on them, seem to be working fine.


----------



## IHT

Big D, i can find them up here all over the place in Leavenworth county.


----------



## Big D KC

IHT said:


> Big D, i can find them up here all over the place in Leavenworth county.


:fu Kansans..

Just kiddin bud! I like how mine turned out in the cabinet. I'm content for now!


----------



## IHT

some ppl love those new Ziploc containers that are blue with snap on lids. they stack very well.


----------



## montecristo#2

Blaylock said:


> Today...*Oct 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say "SLOPE"!


I take it you like Escudo and Nightcap. . .


----------



## dmkerr

Slow Triathlete said:


> This looks a lot like the set up at Low Country Tobacco (smokingpipes.com).


Absolutely awe-inspiring!

How many times a week does someone ask you "when are you EVER going to smoke all that"???


----------



## rx2010

Here's my current set up, wife has these old drawers lying around and let me use em


Pouches in the big drawer


Tins are in the other one

Going to get some jars this weekend for my open pouches and tins :tu


----------



## Phlegmatic

What are the reasons to buing such large volumes of tobacco? Some seem to have a whole years of tobacco in stock?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Phlegmatic said:


> What are the reasons to buing such large volumes of tobacco? Some seem to have a whole years of tobacco in stock?


Aging the tobac typically.


----------



## aliefj96

Phlegmatic said:


> What are the reasons to buing such large volumes of tobacco? Some seem to have a whole years of tobacco in stock?


Preparing for the new prohibition.


----------



## nanotech

aliefj96 said:


> Preparing for the new prohibition.


It worries me that we could well see that in the next 20 years. Amazing what mass misinformation does...I smoke one bowl max a day..that raises my RR (relative risk) is 1.07---where 2 would be double the risk-- of cancer. Campaigns against smoking show the equivalent of meth users in some places!! My grandfather died from lung cancer by being a chain smoker...I understand the risks + the genetic/health lottery. Next will be weight-ins and BMI checks to order fast food...---end rant.

That said, I am super impressed with the cellars here! I have about 15 tins on the way next week, so I'll be able to add some to my list, and start having the beginnings of a cellar.p


----------



## JAX

Finally got around to getting these posted. Here is my modest collection:

Tin and Bulk: 









"Loose"/Pouch: 









Combined:


----------



## RJpuffs

Phlegmatic said:


> What are the reasons to buing such large volumes of tobacco? Some seem to have a whole years of tobacco in stock?


For one thing its fun to receive a 30 lb box overflowing with baccy tins :tu

Mainly aging for VA blends. Smoke one, store one - is my motto. After a couple of years one has some delicious and mellow VAs to puff on.

Another important factor is price and availability. Some blends vanish from the market; or get altered by a new blender. Taxes go up. Prices go up. Like fine wines, pipe tobacco (most types anyways) can be stored indefinitely. Imagine popping open that tin of Escudo I bought in 2008 for $8.40 - in 2018 when (if available) that same new tin would be selling for, say, $800? Well maybe not that much, but the price is already at $9.75 so I saved ... hmmm ... 8+9 carry the 1 ... hmmm ... I saved something.


----------



## buzkirk

JAX said:


> Finally got around to getting these posted. Here is my modest collection:
> 
> Tin and Bulk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Loose"/Pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined:


Nice cellar there Jax !:tu

I'll catch up soon !p


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Big D KC said:


> I gotta agree Vrbas! I tried like hell to find those jars around here locally but never found them and gave up! Shipping cost on them from online sellers was just not worth it to me.
> 
> Good lookin stash man! :tu


I found some today. Target has them for ~3.50 for a four pack. They are in the kitchen supplies on a low shelf (in my target at least). They look great!


----------



## rx2010

bump









more comin soon


----------



## kzm007

I just wanted to bump this p I'm a newbie, and everything is just so nice to look at lol.


----------



## Vrbas

Update baby!


----------



## aliefj96




----------



## rx2010

ok, final update, I don't imagine too much else will be purchased for quite a while


----------



## cp478

i knew the slope was slippery but my goodness


----------



## N7COF

This arrived today & I was getting real low on baccy.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2851170760050172860RUfwUX

Pipeworks & Wilke:

16oz #13 plus 2oz samplers of #5, #10, #515, #524, Churchill & Mettowee

Carole also threw in some #72

Pic below also includes tupperware with some baccy store bulk black & burley, McClelland 2008 Christmas Cheer & Peterson Connoisseur's Choice.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2057447080050172860NlxTYY


----------



## ptrk626

WOW !!! nice selecion... Ramon allones (some Specially Selected I hope), Robania's, Fonseca's, monte's, partagus, Bolivar's etc... better selection than the cigar casa in aruba !!! very jealous! 


















i like cigars too :chk








[/quote]

a


----------



## Big D KC

Thought I would bump this up with a somewhat blurry pic of my cellar as of today!


----------



## VFD421

Nice collection Big D.


----------



## IrishCamel81

Just got my first online order of tobacco. Top left is Haunted Bookshop. I did order 4oz of Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake but it must have been forgotten.


----------



## pro2625

IrishCamel81 said:


> Just got my first online order of tobacco. Top left is Haunted Bookshop. I did order 4oz of Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake but it must have been forgotten.


Wow nice haul! I am really liking penzance as of late....Let me know how the other blends smoke


----------



## IrishCamel81

pro2625 said:


> Wow nice haul! I am really liking penzance as of late....Let me know how the other blends smoke


You got it. I think I am going to smoke some of the Haunted Bookshop tonight. Hopefully it doesnt irritate my gums.


----------



## pro2625

IrishCamel81 said:


> You got it. I think I am going to smoke some of the Haunted Bookshop tonight. Hopefully it doesnt irritate my gums.


Just take it slow and easy....you dont want to break the blod clot layer in your mouth....It hurts like hell


----------



## Vrbas

Big D KC said:


>


And i thought i was the jar-whore :ban:


----------



## KazzTheMurse

Great collections everyone! I myself am getting into pipe more and more, but no tobacco collection yet.


I was wondering, what is this "SLOPE everyone" is talking about?


----------



## IHT

KazzTheMurse said:


> I was wondering, what is this "SLOPE everyone" is talking about?


it's a word ppl use on here and other boards in a "high school girlish" sorta way, meaning once you get a taste for something (pipes, cigars, coffee), you end up falling for it fast and end up pretty deep (like you fell down a slope).
it's about as lame of a term as the word "ISOM".

but these are my personal opinions, everyone else has a different take on it, i'm sure.


----------



## mannyCA

Excellent Photos.


----------



## MarkC

mr.c said:


> little update on my cellar added a few tins since last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r


Local pipe smoker MarkC was found dead in his apartment today, drowned in his own drool...


----------



## Requiem

That's not a picture from a tobacco shop?


----------



## Walter MItty

frankluke said:


> i'm assuming i'm bastage nick?
> 
> a little messy but you get the idea.
> 
> i like cigars too :chk


I do believe I just wet myself. Feel free to invite me over anytime. I will bring my favorite pipe and a set of cutters. You choose the cabinet and I will start smoking.

Nice work and a solid investment that is sure to keep the wife PO'd for years to come:smoke2:


----------



## Vrbas

Just a friendly *BUMP* for this thread. There seem to be a number of new enthusiasts that i'm sure would be interested and i feel this thread has been dormant for too long, lets get some updates going.
:tea:

*EDIT* well it's not that dormant, but lets give it some more attention


----------



## DubintheDam

Vrbas said:


> Just a friendly *BUMP* for this thread. There seem to be a number of new enthusiasts that i'm sure would be interested and i feel this thread has been dormant for too long, lets get some updates going.
> :tea:
> 
> *EDIT* well it's not that dormant, but lets give it some more attention


Good work Vrb, I just uploaded a heap of images on my Album, you can see then if you check my profile:


----------



## Habanolover

My humble stash.










*Large Jars:*

Esoterica Stonehaven
Rattray's HOTW
C&D Exhausted Rooster
McClelland Christmas Cheer '07
Frog Morton
Orlik Golden Slice

*Medium Jars*

MacBaren Navy Flake
G.L. Pease haddo's delight
Esoterica Penzance
Esoterica Margate
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Rattray's Marlin Flake
A & C Peterson Escudo
McClelland 3Oaks

*Small Jars*

SG Full Virginia Flake
SG Kendall Cream Flake
SG Firedance Flake
MacBaren Cube

Also a tin of Christmas Cheer 2008, tin of Christmas Cheer 2009, an 8 ounce pouch of Stonehaven


----------



## RJpuffs

madurolover said:


> My humble stash.
> *Large Jars:*
> *Medium Jars*
> *Small Jars*


I don't see any labels on the jars. How do you know whats what? Or is it a "mystery smoke" each time? 8)


----------



## Habanolover

RJpuffs said:


> I don't see any labels on the jars. How do you know whats what? Or is it a "mystery smoke" each time? 8)


LOL It is written on the lids with a sharpie. I write down the brand, the blend name, what tobaccos are used in the blend and the date they were jarred.


----------



## Habanolover

RJpuffs said:


> I don't see any labels on the jars. How do you know whats what? Or is it a "mystery smoke" each time? 8)





madurolover said:


> LOL It is written on the lids with a sharpie. I write down the brand, the blend name, what tobaccos are used in the blend and the date they were jarred.


See what you did! I went and bought a labeler today. :r


----------



## RJpuffs

madurolover said:


> See what you did! I went and bought a labeler today. :r


:evil: slippery slippery slope!


----------



## whill44

Pipe smoking just three months and now no work, this is the best I could do. But I like it, so I will fight the good fight. :fencing:


----------



## Old_Salt

Updated cellar, after last bout of TAD


----------



## RJpuffs

Old_Salt said:


> Updated cellar, after last bout of TAD


I see empty spaces in the middle of the top and center rack ... opcorn:


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> I see empty spaces in the middle of the top and center rack ... opcorn:


Yup and those trains on the top shelf could be moved. Oh and it could be reorganized to make more efficient use of your space. 
Oh and by the way here's a nice push.........


----------



## commonsenseman

whill44 said:


> Pipe smoking just three months and now no work, this is the best I could do. But I like it, so I will fight the good fight. :fencing:


First of all, welcome to Puff & congrats on your first post!

Second, nice baccy collection, how do you like that Sillem's Black?


----------



## whill44

commonsenseman said:


> First of all, welcome to Puff & congrats on your first post!
> 
> Second, nice baccy collection, how do you like that Sillem's Black?


Keep in mind I only smoke about 4 bowls a week and was sick for seven days or so. That means I've only had one bowl of Sillem's so far. I will say it's got good flavor and no tongue bite so I'm inclined to agree with the positive reviews on tobaccoreviews.com web site. Cons are it's pricey, hard to find, and I didn't like the fact that the tin is not sealed for long term storage. The contents are in a bag which you can smell through. I put it in a jar until I have more time to test. Hope this helps.


----------



## uncle dave

Awesome photo of the wire rack cellar, very organized, and even includes a tub of the elusive Edgeworth. Enough to last until Christmas.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Very impressive, gents! Great selections and style, to boot.


----------



## whill44

Bump... oke: Let's keep this going.


----------



## DarHin

6 posts to go then I'll post my bergeoning cellar. Make that 5!


----------



## DarHin

Well, that didn't take long. As well as what is pictured I have several samples in ziploc's from Tobacco Barn and Pipes & Cigars.


----------



## Jack Straw

I will add a photo once my cellar gets to it's permanent home after the new year. As it stands now it's sitting in shoe boxes/mason jar boxes in a closet, not much to look at.


----------



## DSturg369

Wow... A lot of the cellars posted on here have a bigger stock that nearly all of the local B&M's near me. Keep 'em coming folks! :tu

Hoping to get everything I have organized soon and get a pic or 2 posted myself.


----------



## commonsenseman

Here's my cabinet in my basement.

Top Shelf:










Middle Shelf:










Bottom Shelf:










Whole Cabinet:










I still have plenty of room for more too! ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

Sweet! Stocking up on SG I see...


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> Here's my cabinet in my basement.
> I still have plenty of room for more too! ipe:


I'm drooling, Jeff.


----------



## stoked

What your bomb shelters lack in food they certainly make up for in fine tobacco.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Good Evening Folks.

I finally got around to taking a few pics of _most_ of the stuff I have in my cellar. Most of the tins are closed and the little tupperwares contain the contents of tins already opened. 
The baggies are stuff I just received or stuff that was gifted to me by the guy at the local B&M pipe place. ( the darker labeled bags on the left of the rack )

You can see my meager pipe line-up... Nothing too fancy. ( About 12 , including the Meer ) 
( Now you can tell why I posted in the WTT thread that I am in need of a piperack ..)

I realize I can not compare to some collections I have seen you gents with. 
But It is my humble start.. and most of all, I am enjoying myself. 
This is in my basement mancave.. It is consistantly about 55-60 degrees , provided I dont turn the heat on.




























Also thought I would throw a shot in of my lowly cigar assortment :scared Minus a few since the picture was taken) for old time sake.. I'll burn through them slowly .. But I haven't had the urge to purchase any more lately.. LOL ) Yea, I know this is the pipe section of our forum.. But its still leaf tobacco.. Just rolled and packed differently. :der:

As always, Comments and feedback welcome.

More to follow.

Vinny


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice collection!

Maybe someday someone will run a skewer through a rope tobacco like a cigar.


----------



## Roddy

Oh my. If I was the cat burgler sort you'd have something to worry about! Remember me in your will.


----------



## zeavran1

I've never smoked a pipe but I must say they're some tasty looking pipe collections here.


----------



## dukeofbluz

I told my wife its all of your faults!!!!!!!

im stocking up!

Jeffrey


----------



## Hermit

Roddy said:


> Oh my. If I was the cat burgler sort you'd have something to worry about! Remember me in your will.


That's why we have alarms, guns and dogs,
and never leave the house. :mrgreen:


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice collection Vinny!


----------



## Requiem

My stuff


----------



## zitro_joe

Well half the baggies are from a trade and gift from Jackstraw. The other half are bulk buys and a few tins that I put in baggies so they dont dry out.
Not a bad month.


----------



## Deemancpa

Wow! very nice selection of pipe tobacco. All of the one's I wanna try. Deeman


----------



## Jack Straw

Here is my cellar now that it's resting comfortably in Brooklyn:










The bottom two cartons of mason jars are mostly full, as will be the top one once I pick up a package from my neighbor who signed for it.


----------



## mrsmitty

Damn you guys have some nice collections. I have lousy three tupperware containers with some local blends. I see another money sucking hobby coming soon.


----------



## DSturg369

Here's a few pics of my "stuff".....

My Tobacco Cab


Another pic, Cab opened


Another view


My Stash


And a little more


----------



## Jack Straw

Lookin good Dale!


----------



## MarkC

Maybe I'm looking at the picture wrong, Dale, but I think I see a couple of things that_ aren't_ the Prince! You've ruined my image of you.


----------



## DSturg369

MarkC said:


> Maybe I'm looking at the picture wrong, Dale, but I think I see a couple of things that_ aren't_ the Prince! You've ruined my image of you.


PA is by far my fav, everyday smoke of choice. But there are times when I enjoy other tobaccos. Variety is the spice of life after all.


----------



## Tom Gooding

I just looked through all 21 pages of this thread in one sitting and now I'm desperately trying to resist the urge to go on a spending spree. :twitch:

Amazing collections everyone.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tom Gooding said:


> I just looked through all 21 pages of this thread in one sitting and now I'm desperately trying to resist the urge to go on a spending spree. :twitch:
> 
> Amazing collections everyone.


Giiiiiiiiiive iiiiiiiin..........you know you want to!


----------



## mike t

i see you got the tobacco galleria tobacco in a ziplock you could probably leave it the sun for say 25 years and it would still need some drying time


----------



## DSturg369

mike t said:


> i see you got the tobacco galleria tobacco in a ziplock you could probably leave it the sun for say 25 years and it would still need some drying time


LOL, very true!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Mine seems to have acquired the ability to reproduce, cross-breed, and mutate. New different looking babies keep showing up all the time...


----------



## KBibbs

PinkFloydFan said:


> Good Evening Folks.
> 
> I finally got around to taking a few pics of _most_ of the stuff I have in my cellar. Most of the tins are closed and the little tupperwares contain the contents of tins already opened.
> The baggies are stuff I just received or stuff that was gifted to me by the guy at the local B&M pipe place. ( the darker labeled bags on the left of the rack )
> 
> You can see my meager pipe line-up... Nothing too fancy. ( About 12 , including the Meer )
> ( Now you can tell why I posted in the WTT thread that I am in need of a piperack ..)
> 
> I realize I can not compare to some collections I have seen you gents with.
> But It is my humble start.. and most of all, I am enjoying myself.
> This is in my basement mancave.. It is consistantly about 55-60 degrees , provided I dont turn the heat on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thought I would throw a shot in of my lowly cigar assortment :scared Minus a few since the picture was taken) for old time sake.. I'll burn through them slowly .. But I haven't had the urge to purchase any more lately.. LOL ) Yea, I know this is the pipe section of our forum.. But its still leaf tobacco.. Just rolled and packed differently. :der:
> 
> As always, Comments and feedback welcome.
> 
> More to follow.
> 
> Vinny


Holy hell, now I see why you were able to do some bombing. Very nice selection there. Actually, since you posted your cigars, I have a friend who wants to try cigars and I told him I would ask around about good cigars that can be found easily for about $10-15? (Sorry about the massive quote, and about the off-topic question, I just dare not venture outside of the safety of the pipe realm )


----------



## commonsenseman

Wow, I just looked at my stash & it looks quite meager compared to now :biggrin:

Anybody else have a cellar you'd like to post?


----------



## Jack Straw

Mine has grown a bit too...


----------



## David M

Gorgeous collection of baccy all.

I am stuck in 'unable to handle the growth mode'.
A year ago I bought a nice little rolling plastic cabinet for $15 and it was good to house a lot of stuff but not nearly enough as I have now. I am overflowing into two big cartons. I am working on getting everything in proper order. I have to move everything to my current book / CD storage. A nice large cabinet that should easily house everything.


----------



## Aquinas

Amazing collections!!


----------



## owaindav

THANK GOD for this thread! I was really thinking I was going crazy with trying different tobaccos and all. Now this is justification!

Thanks to everyone who posted. Now I can go out and get more and not feel I'm overdoing it!!!! :roll:


----------



## Jojah17

I am seriously worried about my future now. Great collections!


----------



## beefytee

so jealous of all of you


----------



## Steel Talon

Sweet Baby Jesus!..mg: Some of ya'll intend to be buried with your tobacco cause your never going to be able to puff it all up in this lifetime..

I must admit I'm inspired,and awed at your honorable displays I tip my hat to you all..:yo:

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## commonsenseman

Steel Talon said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!..mg: Some of ya'll intend to be buried with your tobacco cause your never going to be able to puff it all up in this lifetime..
> 
> I must admit I'm inspired,and awed at your honorable displays I tip my hat to you all..:yo:
> 
> Good Karma
> Tal~


I intend to smoke every last bit :biggrin:

So, where's the pic of your cellar?


----------



## teedles915

Here is my humble cellar. Some of your guys collections amaze me.










.....


----------



## Commander Quan

Please please please tell me you are not using the Midnight Moonshine to clean your pipes. You could at least use Georgia Moon if you wanted to use corn whiskey. That stuff's too good to use like that.


----------



## Commander Quan

Steel Talon said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!..mg: Some of ya'll intend to be buried with your tobacco cause your never going to be able to puff it all up in this lifetime..
> 
> I must admit I'm inspired,and awed at your honorable displays I tip my hat to you all..:yo:
> 
> Good Karma
> Tal~


I ain't never gonna die


----------



## teedles915

Commander Quan said:


> Please please please tell me you are not using the Midnight Moonshine to clean your pipes. You could at least use Georgia Moon if you wanted to use corn whiskey. That stuff's too good to use like that.


I knew that was coming. LOL I look at it this way. If I have to do some work and clean I am gonna enjoy myself. So when the pipes come out so does a frosted mason jar. It serves two purpose for me. Enjoy a drink, and clean the pipes. Plus my pipes deserve only the best right?


----------



## commonsenseman

I could be wrong, but that looks like a huge jar of Anny Kake in the back?

Also, how's the cob plug?

Nice cellar TW!


----------



## teedles915

commonsenseman said:


> I could be wrong, but that looks like a huge jar of Anny Kake in the back?
> 
> Also, how's the cob plug?
> 
> Nice cellar TW!


Actually the huge jar is the Tambo stuff. But there is some AnniKake in the very back.

The cob plug is unusual, they say it is the plug version of 1792. And they have a lot in common, but I find the Cob to be sweeter and a bit less potent in the nicotine department ( but still enough to get a. lil kick). It is one of my comfort baccys. I go to it when nothing elso sounds good.


----------



## rrb

Everytime I look at these my mouth waters...
Maybe I'm turning into a dog!


----------



## Jack Straw

BUMP!


----------



## CWL

Some of my cigars, metal tinned pipe tobacco & pipes. I keep the mason jars and "cat food" tins in the closet.


----------



## indigosmoke

Wow, nice cellar and pipe collection Charles!


----------



## SmoknTaz

indigosmoke said:


> Wow, nice cellar and pipe collection Charles!



That's an awesome set up you have there!


----------



## Jessefive

Not mine, but I wish it was:



My meager cellar is here:


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice looking cellars there guys!

Jesse, quality over quantity my friend.


----------



## manny816

Here is my entire collection. I need to reduce the cigar inventory and increase the cellar.


----------



## Habano

manny816 said:


> Here is my entire collection. I need to reduce the cigar inventory and increase the cellar.
> 
> View attachment 33228
> 
> 
> View attachment 33227


Very nice. If you ever want to sell anything on the shelves with age, I'd be happy to buy. I've been dieing to get my hands on some older stuff to add to the bottom of my new humidor.


----------



## TXsmoker

manny816 said:


> I need to reduce the cigar inventory and increase the cellar.


Yes you do. I will take any of the CC's off your hands if you dont want them. :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

manny816 said:


> Here is my entire collection. I need to reduce the cigar inventory and increase the cellar.
> 
> View attachment 33228
> 
> 
> View attachment 33227


Very nice Manny!:dude:


----------



## Jack Straw

Some great collections guys!


----------



## WWhermit

I was doing an inventory of my online tobacco cellar, and while I had it all out, I took a couple pics.

Here are my tins:










Here are the mason jars:










And here's where they're all kept. The currently smoking stuff is on top:










That being said, I think I'm running low, so I ordered a couple more pounds. :nod:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## canadianpiper

Very Impressive, Is there even enough time in one mans life to enjoy this much Toby.
Does 10 tins count as a cellar.


----------



## canadianpiper

Oh my.


----------



## SmoknTaz

WWhermit said:


> I was doing an inventory of my online tobacco cellar, and while I had it all out, I took a couple pics.
> 
> Here are my tins:
> 
> Here are the mason jars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's where they're all kept. The currently smoking stuff is on top:
> 
> That being said, I think I'm running low, so I ordered a couple more pounds. :nod:
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Soooooooooo . . . you like Anni Kake eh!

Nice cellar Tim :tu


----------



## indigosmoke

Rather than add another off topic post to the Take a Picture of Your Tobacco thread, I thought I'd bump this one up so those interested could see it.

Also, just a friendly reminder. It's a lot of work for Blaylock to maintain the Take a Picture of Your Tobacco thread so help him out by checking the first page of the thread to make sure the tobacco you are adding is not already in the thread. He notes on that page which tobaccos have been posted and when he last updated the list. You then only have to check posts from the date of his last update to make sure you don't duplicate a tobacco.


----------



## Garin

Here's my closet-cellar. The bottom row is all the stuff I currently have open. The middle row is "on deck" -- mostly single tins except for a couple extra SMM. The top row is "long term" storage of mostly Dunhills: SMM, EMP, MM 965, and NC vacuum sealed, plus a jar of Pierre Heinrichs Crue Pierre Henri No. 2, and some pipe paraphernalia.


----------



## User Name

I see three nuns hiding in the back. Nice stash.


----------



## commonsenseman

Looking good Garin :thumb:


----------



## mirain

Here's what I have to date. Always looking to stave off the tax man.


----------



## donovanrichardson

This...thread....is...BEAUTIFUL! I just finished looking through all 20-some pages and all of these collections are just stunning! I see some very rare and HTF tobaccos and the amounts cellared up are incredible. What excellent pipe tobacco stashes you all have, it's been a pleasure to just browse through them all!

I know there are PLENTY of other members who still need to post some pictures haha


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Very nice collections in this thread!


----------



## Zfog

Holy crap!!!


----------



## freestoke

:hail: I am not worthy to even look. 

:hail: Not worthy. :hail: NOT WORTHY!


----------



## CWL

I'm reposting because my original link broke for some reason. Here are some photos of my cigar and pipe tobacco collection. Also some recent acquisitions... heh heh heh!


----------



## Exille

So thats where all the Stonehaven went! :razz:
Sweet collection!


----------



## User Name

Holy..............................

Write me in your Will, Charles!


----------



## BrewShooter

CWL said:


> I'm reposting because my original link broke for some reason. Here are some photos of my cigar and pipe tobacco collection. Also some recent acquisitions... heh heh heh!


After the apocalypse, when tobacco becomes the coin of the realm, you, sir, will be in good shape!


----------



## Tashy

_Awesome collections people !_


----------



## donovanrichardson

Holy lord......that is awesome CWL!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Wow Gentlemen! Some decisively good form here. These are some of the finest cellars I have ever seen. I hope that one day, my cellar will be able to join the ranks of these fine ones shown here. Well played indeed!


----------



## drastic_quench

It's really funny and remarkable how many of us have wider and deeper selection's than a great number of tobacconists!


----------



## Xodar

I am truly awestruck Charles. Typed this a couple times now, but just awestruck. I'm tearing up a little here, that is beautiful. I don't even have anything witty, it's just a wonder to behold. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Zfog

Very nice Charles, i was hoping someone would post up a killer cellar! I will have to post a pic of my newb cellar. it'll give me an excuse to play with my baccy. (that sounds kinda odd):rotfl:


----------



## Firedawg

CWL said:


> I'm reposting because my original link broke for some reason. Here are some photos of my cigar and pipe tobacco collection. Also some recent acquisitions... heh heh heh!


I humbly bow to you! You sir are an inspiration! :bowdown::bowdown::clap2:


----------



## ChrisD

Damn, thats a lot of Stonehaven and Penzance. I am truly jealous lol


----------



## KBibbs

CWL said:


> I'm reposting because my original link broke for some reason. Here are some photos of my cigar and pipe tobacco collection. Also some recent acquisitions... heh heh heh!


You, good sir, owe me a new pair of pants. My god...


----------



## Evonnida

Wow... some great stuff in here! And this coming from a non pipe smoker


----------



## Evonnida

Evonnida said:


> Wow... some great stuff in here! And this coming from a non pipe smoker


Well... that has changed... For the last three weeks, I have fallen hard down the pipe slope. I now have 4 pipes and thanks to Lee (Pipedreamz) and Todd (Firedawg), I have a collection that is starting to look somewhat respectable.


----------



## Firedawg

Poor Erich LOL!


----------



## laloin

Nuts!! even the newbie pipe smokers have better cellers them my humble 8 odd pounds of aging away tobacco heheh
troy


----------



## Mante

As many know, I've just started smoking pipes but our collection is slowly becoming a collection. LOL.


----------



## italiansmoker

One of my three tobaccos _armoire_. Please meet the guardian of my baccy, my beloved dog Wendy...





































Please forgive the poor quality of the pics... I took them with my iPhone tonight...


----------



## laloin

italiansmoker said:


> One of my three tobaccos _armoire_. Please meet the guardian of my baccy, my beloved dog Wendy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the poor quality of the pics... I took them with my iPhone tonight...


nice celler, now I know where ropes comes from heheheh
troy


----------



## italiansmoker

laloin said:


> nice celler, now I know where ropes comes from heheheh
> troy


LOL


----------



## donovanrichardson

Holy moley! some incredible collections in here! Erich, you are on your way brother! Nice collection there as well Luigi! Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## DSturg369

Pics got deleted when I restarted my Photobocket account. Old pic and smoking has knocked a dent in it but here they are...


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very nice Dale! Quite a few tobaccos in there I have never seen nor heard of before!


----------



## freestoke

It's like walking down some street in the Twilight Zone, tobacco museum here, 1890's tobacco apothecary across the street -- surreal. 

I'm getting this masochistic urge to photograph my stuff and post it, just to punish and humiliate myself. :lol:


----------



## Jeff10236

Wow, some impressive cellars here, mine is quite weak in comparison.

Here it is as of a few days ago (no additions since):



















Not shown is a gallon freezer bag full of baggies of samples I was sent (bombs, trades and the like) and a couple water pillows since they are in plastic bags and not separate containers. These are too small individually to justify a jar (and I'm not sure if I'm ordering some), together they probably equal a few tins of tobacco.


----------



## BrewShooter

italiansmoker said:


> One of my three tobaccos _armoire_.


When do we get to see the other two? :biggrin1:


----------



## italiansmoker

BrewShooter said:


> When do we get to see the other two? :biggrin1:


They are a bit messy... I suppose after I will organize them:doh:


----------



## freestoke

italiansmoker said:


> They are a bit messy... I suppose after I will organize them:doh:


You don't know what it's like to be "messy", Luigi. I can tell. I could work for days on end and whatever I started with would be in worse shape the longer I spent straightening it out. I doubt seriously if that's a problem with you. No more excuses.


----------



## italiansmoker

hehehe... they are... I promise...


----------



## Hambone1

This isn't fair! Texas doesn't have cellars! 

I just had to throw a Texas reference in here, I know I could keep it in a cool dark place.


----------



## Adam

I suppose I should throw my stash in here. Little under a year on my pipe smoking career and this is what I've accumulated.

The "cellar"

















































And my small arson arsenal, with a couple signed by Erik Stokkebye tins


----------



## titlowda

Looks can be deceiving. Impressive.


----------



## User Name

nice stash adam. You look like an EPS to me...


----------



## Evonnida

Nice Adam!


----------



## Troutman22

Dayemm Adam - shaweet!


----------



## Adam

Thanks all. I look at those pics and think "...Not enough..." Lol!!! Stupid TAD...


----------



## italiansmoker

Nice stash Adam!!!


----------



## freestoke

I made a reference to the Twilight Zone earlier. Not spooky enough. These tobacco collections are more in line with The Outer Limits.


----------



## DanR

Adam said:


> Thanks all. I look at those pics and think "...Not enough..." Lol!!! Stupid TAD...


Yep, TAD for sure. I look at your pictures and think "ooooh, I don't have that one yet, or that one, or..."

Nice touch with the cut out labels. I can't tell from the pictures, but I'm assuming you used some tin snips on some of those?


----------



## gentimmy

Adam, your stash is INTENSE.

I've got two tins I'm working on: Early morning pipe and Nightcap. College budget/time doesn't allow for much more.

love 'em both!


----------



## Adam

DanR said:


> Yep, TAD for sure. I look at your pictures and think "ooooh, I don't have that one yet, or that one, or..."
> 
> Nice touch with the cut out labels. I can't tell from the pictures, but I'm assuming you used some tin snips on some of those?


Nope. No tin snips. Just a couple minutes with an exacto knife and a slow hand carefully peeling the stickers off. Some though, like the Rattrays, have labels with the stickerbacks unpeeled except at the end where they stick to themselves, so I just have to make a cut on the one section to get it off, then peel the backing off the part I want to use. Made it pretty easy.


----------



## User Name

Adam said:


> Nope. No tin snips. Just a couple minutes with an exacto knife and a slow hand carefully peeling the stickers off. Some though, like the Rattrays, have labels with the stickerbacks unpeeled except at the end where they stick to themselves, so I just have to make a cut on the one section to get it off, then peel the backing off the part I want to use. Made it pretty easy.


That's semi-creepy, ha.

Wish I had the patience.


----------



## Adam

User Name said:


> That's semi-creepy, ha.
> 
> Wish I had the patience.


HA! That did sort make me sound like somebody you'd end up seeing on CSI or Criminal Minds, lol.


----------



## freestoke

Adam said:


> HA! That did sort make me sound like somebody you'd end up seeing on CSI or Criminal Minds, lol.


Or The Outer Limits -- right before they find what he's building in his tobacco cellar that glows in the night and worries the neighbors.


----------



## MarkC

They're here already! You're next! You're next!!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

I'm pretty new to the whole Pipe smoking world so my cellar is not the most impressive out there. But with the help and guidance from some of the great BOTL here, I have a modest start to a tobacco cellar.


----------



## BrewShooter

Mycroft Holmes said:


> I'm pretty new to the whole Pipe smoking world so my cellar is not the most impressive out there. But with the help and guidance from some of the great BOTL here, I have a modest start to a tobacco cellar.


Looks good to me!


----------



## User Name

What have I become?

Jars---



Tins---



My room smells sooo goood.


----------



## Adam

I'm glad we're trading... lol



User Name said:


> What have I become?
> 
> Jars---
> 
> 
> 
> Tins---
> 
> 
> 
> My room smells sooo goood.


----------



## owaindav

Nice James!

Sweet Calabash Sather!


----------



## Zfog

Nice cellar Jimmy. Errr bedroom. Lol 
You must be having dreams of tobacco with those smells wafting near you as you sleep.:mrgreen:


----------



## User Name

Thanks guys.

And yes, I have excellent dreams.


----------



## MarkC

The Pit:


----------



## MarkC

So much for "rotate" at photobucket...


----------



## User Name

Mark, that is a VA smoker's dream!


----------



## laloin

good grief Mark, how many tins of Union square you have, and I thought I had a problem with having a stash of Virginias heheh
troy


----------



## User Name

who said it's a problem? haha


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> good grief Mark, how many tins of Union square you have, and I thought I had a problem with having a stash of Virginias heheh
> troy


You're right; I'd better order more!!


----------



## Hermit

MarkC said:


> You're right; I'd better order more!!


Good idea. :tu


----------



## italiansmoker

MarkC said:


> So much for "rotate" at photobucket...


:music:


----------



## freestoke

User Name said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> And yes, I have excellent dreams.


...sleeping in the cellar, while your tobacco rests comfortably in the bedroom.

Nice stash, James!


----------



## laloin

the top 2 shelves are half empty. Yes Mark order more Virginias, some union squiare, HOTW, FVF, and oh yeah better get some English blends...yeah yeah that's the ticket, English blends 
troy


----------



## DahlKen

Some very nice collections one and all. Now I have to go break out my plastic and order some more.


----------



## Firedawg

MarkC said:


> The Pit:


inspirational! thanks for sharing the pics and now I am off to pipesandcigars.com!


----------



## CWL

Thanks for flippin' the pic Firedawg! That gravity-defying side view was discombobulating my brain.

Nice set-up you've got there MarkC!


----------



## User Name

how much christmas cheer do you have mark? Making me drool here.


----------



## MarkC

User Name said:


> how much christmas cheer do you have mark? Making me drool here.


Just 8, scattered from '07 to last year.


----------



## MarkC

CWL said:


> Thanks for flippin' the pic Firedawg! That gravity-defying side view was discombobulating my brain.


Yeah, thanks! I was getting a headache...


----------



## Jack Straw

Mark...finally!

But where are the rest of the mason jars? :lol:


----------



## MarkC

In the closet, waiting for me to order Luxury Twist Flake and Bright CR Flake!


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> In the closet, waiting for me to order Luxury Twist Flake and Bright CR Flake!


now'd how I know Mark would order the straight Virginias heheheh
troy


----------



## Firedawg

btw I didnt flip anything! just quoted and it was normal than. So maybe all of your interwebz is broken!


----------



## Jay123

Well, I didn't want to embarrass any of you, but....










I've been workin' on my "cellar" for years, so don't any of you newbs feel too bad about your humble beginnings.


----------



## freestoke

Jay123 said:


> Well, I didn't want to embarrass any of you, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been workin' on my "cellar" for years, so don't any of you newbs feel too bad about your humble beginnings.


Eat your heart out, Dale.


----------



## DSturg369

freestoke said:


> Eat your heart out, Dale.


That's all the collection you need right there!


----------



## CWL

User Name said:


> What have I become?
> 
> Jars---
> 
> 
> 
> Tins---
> 
> 
> 
> My room smells sooo goood.


That's a nice cellar you've got going there Jimmy-James. Would any of that happen to be crap, or have you unloaded all of yours?


----------



## freestoke

User Name said:


> What have I become?


Assimilated.

My god, you guys are all so -- TIDY! Hell, even Jay123's keyboard looks clean...and, uh, weird.


----------



## User Name

CWL said:


> That's a nice cellar you've got going there Jimmy-James. Would any of that happen to be crap, or have you unloaded all of yours?


Actually, I've unloaded most of it. My boss took up pipe smoking and he really digs smokeshop burley blends. I handed a few out to others in bombs, but I kept the Circus Candy. But don't worry, you can be blamed for plenty of those jars up there. An oz of this...an oz of that...

But

No Craps for me...Unless you count troutman's black death

----And Jim-----
I would not call my cellar tidy. Plus, I don't think that's a keyboard, it looks like an old man calculator.


----------



## freestoke

User Name said:


> No Craps for me...


If there's too much crap in the cellar, it's called debasement.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Assimilated.
> 
> My god, you guys are all so -- TIDY! Hell, even Jay123's keyboard looks clean...and, uh, weird.


Um...mine stayed that way for about five minutes, until I had to find a tin of something or other....


----------



## Jay123

freestoke said:


> Assimilated.
> 
> My god, you guys are all so -- TIDY! Hell, even Jay123's keyboard looks clean...and, uh, weird.


It's an adding machine. Wait...in this economy, it's been a subtracting machine, at least in my line of work.









Carry on, gents.


----------



## Jay123

freestoke said:


> Assimilated.
> 
> My god, you guys are all so -- TIDY! Hell, even Jay123's keyboard looks clean...and, uh, weird.


It's just an adding machine, Jim. Wait...in this economy, it's been a subtracting machine, at least in my line of work.









Carry on, gents.

echo...echo...


----------



## Mante

freestoke said:


> My god, you guys are all so -- TIDY!


 As you can see, we are not. LOL



Tashaz said:


> As many know, I've just started smoking pipes but our collection is slowly becoming a collection. LOL.


That was just over a month ago. Today we (Tash & I) look like this. 


















No I do not believe TAD exists!


----------



## Hambone1

I know this is an odd question... but what happens to all the tabocco if the owner passes? Who would get all that?


----------



## Zfog

Hambone1 said:


> I know this is an odd question... but what happens to all the tabocco if the owner passes? Who would get all that?


It would be like any other possession. Next of kin or whoever is listed in a will.


----------



## Exille

What do the colored dots signify?


----------



## Troutman22

> No Craps for me...Unless you count troutman's black death


:biglaugh::biglaugh:

I still have a few more ounces of that crap so be careful. I may just decide your cellar is getting to close to perfect.

:biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Mante

Exille said:


> What do the colored dots signify?


Red = Do Not Open!
Green = Being Consumed
Blue = Undecided.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Me little slip on the Slope! ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Hambone1 said:


> I know this is an odd question... but what happens to all the tabocco if the owner passes? Who would get all that?


I have a bad feeling that any of my pipes and tobacco, along with my beloved paperbacks, jazz and new wave/post-punk LPs, and Danish stamps will all end up in the trash when I go. But I guess I won't care then...


----------



## freestoke

Tashaz said:


> As you can see, we are not [tidy]. LOL
> 
> That was just over a month ago. Today we (Tash & I) look like this.


Awesome, Warren!

A. That you don't consider that glass cabinet full of stuff tidy proves my point: You don't know messy!

B. Your tobacco is color coded. WAY too tidy.


----------



## Hambone1

Yet another odd question.... why? Why horde (WoW reference ...lol) tobacco. I understand that when trying out so many different kinds of tobacco that one would jar up what they didn't like to try at a later time. And that over time you could accumulate quite a bit if you keep trying different blends. But why buy tobacco that you do like to have it sit unused for extensive periods of time? Why save a tin for years that you like? Is this a fallout shelter theme, that if the world ends you'd have your supply of tobacco to live off of? Just curious. 

I ran out and purchased the jars (in all sizes), labels, hydrating disk, special funnel to place the tobacco in the jars, Hors d'oeuvre thongs to get tobacco out of the jars, wax paper to let tobacco dry on... etc. Stuff I like I'm smoking until I need to purchase more. Stuff I'm not thrilled with I'm keeping (jarring). Why, Just curious.


----------



## CWL

Hambone1 said:


> Yet another odd question.... why? ...But why buy tobacco that you do like to have it sit unused for extensive periods of time? Why save a tin for years that you like? Is this a fallout shelter theme, that if the world ends you'd have your supply of tobacco to live off of? Just curious.


Here are a few of the main reasons why I cellar tobacco:

1. Aging improves many tobaccos. Not just a few months, but years & years of aging can change the characteristics of some to the truly sublime. If you drink fine wines, or had some 21-year old scotch, you'll understand that some things are worth the wait.
2. Sometimes the tobaccos that I like may not be readily available such as SGs and Esotericas, so when a buying opportunity presents itself, you want to stock-up. 
3. Don't expect the tobacco blend that you like to always be around. Plenty of "classic" tobaccos have disappeared over the years. I've never tried Balkan Sobranie, but I'm certainly not going to pay $200+ just for the privilege, no matter how good it may be.
4. Buffer against rising costs. 16 oz of SG used to cost in the $30 range for me, now it is $60, if I can find any for sale. 
5. Buy in bulk to save. 16 oz of a tobacco is going to be cheaper than buying 1.75 oz tins as long as you can afford it and have room to store it.
6. I like to collect and trade as well as share. Since I've begun the pipe, I estimate that I've given & traded much more tobacco than I've smoked. It's fun to share & trade with fellow BoTL.
7. I have an empty wall in my home, if I didn't put tobacco there, I'd only find something else to put there.
8. It's my money and I spend it as I wish.


----------



## freestoke

CWL said:


> Here are a few of the main reasons why I cellar tobacco:
> ...


9. Legally purchased tobacco could end at any time, driving tobacco sales onto the black market. The tobacco Nazis have made enormous advances of late, so even if the underlying cost of tobacco doesn't go through the roof, even if the government doesn't outlaw tobacco outright, internet/interstate sales could end rather soon. Without the internet, we're at the mercy of state government taxation (think NY); without the internet, many would be stuck with Captain Black or worse at the local drug store (yes, there's talk of ending USPS/UPS shipments of tobacco, period). Is that "fallout shelter mentality"? Yes, it probably is.


----------



## Troutman22

Awesome list 1-9. I cant say that I appreciate some guy with 30lbs of FVF or something but if you follow some sort of list similar to the 1-9 you will be rewarded with some great tobacco for years to come.


----------



## User Name

CWL said:


> Here are a few of the main reasons why I cellar tobacco:
> 
> 1. Aging improves many tobaccos. Not just a few months, but years & years of aging can change the characteristics of some to the truly sublime. If you drink fine wines, or had some 21-year old scotch, you'll understand that some things are worth the wait.
> 2. Sometimes the tobaccos that I like may not be readily available such as SGs and Esotericas, so when a buying opportunity presents itself, you want to stock-up.
> 3. Don't expect the tobacco blend that you like to always be around. Plenty of "classic" tobaccos have disappeared over the years. I've never tried Balkan Sobranie, but I'm certainly not going to pay $200+ just for the privilege, no matter how good it may be.
> 4. Buffer against rising costs. 16 oz of SG used to cost in the $30 range for me, now it is $60, if I can find any for sale.
> 5. Buy in bulk to save. 16 oz of a tobacco is going to be cheaper than buying 1.75 oz tins as long as you can afford it and have room to store it.
> 6. I like to collect and trade as well as share. Since I've begun the pipe, I estimate that I've given & traded much more tobacco than I've smoked. It's fun to share & trade with fellow BoTL.
> 7. I have an empty wall in my home, if I didn't put tobacco there, I'd only find something else to put there.
> 8. It's my money and I spend it as I wish.


10. buying tobacco makes me feel better.


----------



## MarkC

I'm old, not well endowed, and I can't afford a hummer or a vette.


----------



## CWL

MarkC said:


> I'm old, *not well endowed*, and I can't afford a hummer or a vette.


:sorry:


----------



## MarkC

Well, my _real_ reason is no. 1 all the way. Someday I'm going to be smoking five year + old Virginias as a normal thing and I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## italiansmoker

freestoke said:


> 9. Legally purchased tobacco could end at any time, driving tobacco sales onto the black market. The tobacco Nazis have made enormous advances of late, so even if the underlying cost of tobacco doesn't go through the roof, even if the government doesn't outlaw tobacco outright, internet/interstate sales could end rather soon. Without the internet, we're at the mercy of state government taxation (think NY); without the internet, many would be stuck with Captain Black or worse at the local drug store (yes, there's talk of ending USPS/UPS shipments of tobacco, period). Is that "fallout shelter mentality"? Yes, it probably is.


Holy words!


----------



## laloin

I cellar for the same reason as 1-9, that and I don't want to see the tobacco Nazi closing every avenue for me to purchase pipe tobacco.
Already 2 states have banned the sales of internet tobacco purchases. The state of California is talking bout a tobacco free state. The state had a bill to outlaw smoking in smoking lounges, which if it had passed, my local B&M would probley have gone under, and I would have no place to smoke my pipes in peace.
I wouldn't call myself a horder, but when I can afford, ( lately I can't due to a transmission job that ran me 2 grand) and I see something that hard to get I'm gonna jump on it. 
Soo words to the wise, get it while you can, otherwise the Nazi will take away your right to breathe 
troy


----------



## DanR

I guess it's about time I posted my collection of jars and tins on here...


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> I guess it's about time I posted my collection of jars and tins on here...


wow DanR, nice cellar, 
my's small compared to your's heheh, what's in the big jar on the lower left?
and you need more OGS heheh
troy


----------



## DanR

The jar on the lower left is mostly Walnut, but over time I've added a little of this, and a little of that as jars or tins neared being empty. I think there is some Westminster, Margate, Frog Morton, etc - all English type tobaccos. So, it's basically "my own english" at this point. Believe it or not, it's actually delicious!

And, yes, I need more OGS - I love that stuff!


----------



## User Name

bumping so I can find this tomorrow to give a little update.


----------



## quo155

Great thread...I just can't wait to get all of my baccy's in their jars and see the end result.

There are some great collections/cellars here!


----------



## craig_o

DanR said:


> The jar on the lower left is mostly Walnut


As I'm sampling that this evening for the first time, I can see why.


----------



## Nick S.

User Name said:


> bumping so I can find this tomorrow to give a little update.


Well? You've had me on the edge of my seat for 5 days waiting for the update...


----------



## Troutman22

HAHA Nick - good call - wth James?!?!?!?!


----------



## User Name

I'm trying to get my hands on a better camera than my crappy phone. ReLaX!!!


----------



## Nick S.

User Name said:


> I'm trying to get my hands on a better camera than my crappy phone. ReLaX!!!


I have a nice camera here, why don't you pack it all up and send it to me and I will take a picture of it for you. You'll get it all back... :mischief: I promise...


----------



## User Name

Nick S. said:


> I have a nice camera here, why don't you pack it all up and send it to me and I will take a picture of it for you. You'll get it all back... :mischief: I promise...


Sounds like a huge shipping cost.


----------



## Nick S.

User Name said:


> Sounds like a huge shipping cost.


Hmm, yeah probably more cost effective to sent it one way...:lol:


----------



## Troutman22

opcorn:

:boxing:

If you post yours I will post mine


----------



## User Name

Ok fine, here.

This is where I keep my unopened (and plan to stay that way for awhile) tins. There's two rows, so all you can really see in the pic is the metal tins. But I got plenty of McC's/ GLP/ C&D behind them.










And here is my jar corner. I have a chair stationed right next to them so I can sit down a go through them all to get what I want. Looking at the picture, the shelving looks small, but that's because I took the picture standing up. Use the brass-colored door thing on the closet as a reference point.


----------



## Nick S.

:clap2: very nice User Name :clap2:


----------



## Troutman22

Wow!! Super stash. I knew I should have bought stock in Ball.


----------



## Troutman22

This first picture is the cabinet part of my stash. It holds my cellar and has 2 doors that close. The second picture is the top half which is just open shelves. This is my daily smoke, and few knick knacks and my pipes.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/f7cea

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/9cda0


----------



## User Name

Troutman22 said:


> This first picture is the cabinet part of my stash. It holds my cellar and has 2 doors that close. The second picture is the top half which is just open shelves. This is my daily smoke, and few knick knacks and my pipes.
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/f7cea
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/9cda0


Fixed it up for you.

Very nice stash, and awesome pipe rack! What would you say you carry the most tins of?


----------



## Troutman22

Thanks James - never could figure out how to do that.

The most tins I have of any one tobacco is 4 - a B&M shop had some VA tins from McClelland. Buchanan's Tobacco Shop in South Carolina and its called Sterlingshire. I bought 5 because they were dated 1999.

Including Jars it is FVF with 10.


----------



## Nick S.

Troutman22 said:


> This first picture is the cabinet part of my stash. It holds my cellar and has 2 doors that close. The second picture is the top half which is just open shelves. This is my daily smoke, and few knick knacks and my pipes.
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/f7cea
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/9cda0


Nice collection you got going on there... Yall have me motivated, I will have to make my cellar presentable and put up a pic...


----------



## User Name

Nick S. said:


> Nice collection you got going on there... Yall have me motivated, I will have to make my cellar presentable and put up a pic...


I expect that picture in no less than 24 hours. :biggrin1:

Actually, I'd really like to see your pipe collection. I imagine it's quite interesting.


----------



## User Name

Trout-

Before the image url, put a


----------



## Nick S.

User Name said:


> I expect that picture in no less than 24 hours. :biggrin1:
> 
> Actually, I'd really like to see your pipe collection. I imagine it's quite interesting.


Hmm, well I better get to it...


----------



## Nick S.

This is my "active" shelf on my desk with my current rotation of pipes, open tobacco, and various cleaning and smoking stuff in the drawers.










This is my "cellar" with all my stored tobacco, and the rest of my pipes (no room for them on the desk...), and the rest of my supplies. Hmm, seems like I have some room in there for more stuff... that seems like a good excuse to place a big order...


----------



## User Name

Very nice taste in pipes, are those freehands boswell pipes?

And I see that tin of dark twist peeping it's head out. I love that tobacco, and recently got the 16oz bag for cheap at smokingpipes.


----------



## Nick S.

User Name said:


> Very nice taste in pipes, are those freehands boswell pipes?
> 
> And I see that tin of dark twist peeping it's head out. I love that tobacco, and recently got the 16oz bag for cheap at smokingpipes.


Thanks, yeah those are Boswell pipes I got when I went to his shop back in 2009. They are great smokers, but the bowls are bigger than what I usually smoke... I used to like pipes with bigger bowls, but recently I have been going for the smaller english (or traditional) style pipes.


----------



## quo155

Wow...beautiful collections guys! These last few cellars look great and have some great organization! WTG fellows!

Maybe I can get busy on jarring my baccy this weekend...especially since my Cowboys don't play until Monday!

In the meantime...y'all keep these photos rolling!!!


----------



## Nick S.

quo155 said:


> Maybe I can get busy on jarring my baccy this weekend...


opcorn: We'll be waitin' for those pics...


----------



## freestoke

Man, everybody is so organized -- relatively speaking. I have GOT to get my shinola shaped up! 

Nice collection there, Nick! :tu


----------



## Troutman22

Great looking pipes Nick - your baccy has me drooling as well.


----------



## Nick S.

Thanks guys


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Here's a little update on the progress of my Tobacco Cellar. It has been about 4 months since the first picture was taken, and as you can see, I'm making some progress as time goes by.

June 2011









October 2011


----------



## BrewShooter

Looking good Sather!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Thanks Jason, 
It's still not that impressive compared to some of these MASSIVE Cellars that some of our fellow BOTL have. But I'm seeing at least some growth in my cellar. So that's something to be proud of. 



BrewShooter said:


> Looking good Sather!


----------



## BrewShooter

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Thanks Jason,
> It's still not that impressive compared to some of these MASSIVE Cellars that some of our fellow BOTL have. But I'm seeing at least some growth in my cellar. So that's something to be proud of.


Plenty to be happy about in that collection! Besides, it's not really a competition.


----------



## Nick S.

quo155 said:


> Wow...beautiful collections guys! These last few cellars look great and have some great organization! WTG fellows!
> 
> Maybe I can get busy on jarring my baccy this weekend...especially since my Cowboys don't play until Monday!
> 
> In the meantime...y'all keep these photos rolling!!!


Hmm, still haven't seen pics of your collection... opcorn:


----------



## Nick S.

(This is the thread I was originally looking for, it had fallen way back...)
I figured I'd post an updated picture of my pipes and tobacco... This is everything but the mason jars...


----------



## Mante

Nick S. said:


> (This is the thread I was originally looking for, it had fallen way back...)
> I figured I'd post an updated picture of my pipes and tobacco... This is everything but the mason jars...


Woot! Now, where are the jars?! LOL oke: OK, I found them a few posts away. Nice start Nick. :yo:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Nick S. said:


> (This is the thread I was originally looking for, it had fallen way back...)
> I figured I'd post an updated picture of my pipes and tobacco... This is everything but the mason jars...
> 
> Nice cellar Nick. It's looking good for sure!!


----------



## jodymcd

Here's what I've acquired over the couple months I've been smoking pipe.

Edit: Finally got the picture working... ish.


----------



## Nick S.

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Nick S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the thread I was originally looking for, it had fallen way back...)
> I figured I'd post an updated picture of my pipes and tobacco... This is everything but the mason jars...
> 
> Nice cellar Nick. It's looking good for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tashaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot! Now, where are the jars?! LOL oke: OK, I found them a few posts away. Nice start Nick. :yo:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I will try to get an updated pic of what the jars look like once I reorganize them.
Click to expand...


----------



## karatekyle

Wow, Nick! Quite the collection!


----------



## Hannibal

Well I hope some day to be able to put up pictures of my collection. As of right now I don't think pictures of baggies would suffice.... :lol:


----------



## DanR

Very nice Nick! Next time we have to go to Virginia to visit the monster-in-law, I'm coming over to stay with you instead! We'll have a tin opening party!! :biggrin:

Funny story - my brother-in-law was here two weeks ago to visit and I was showing him my cabinet (he smoked a pipe once upon a time), and as I was playing around in the cabinet, I turned to see him opening a sealed tin in order to smell the contents. I was in slow motion like in the movies "nooooooo!". Luckily it was Christmas cheer, which I was planning to open soon anyway, so no harm done... I have, however, since relocated my sealed tins to the closet in the bedroom!


----------



## Troutman22

> I don't think pictures of baggies would suffice


Depends on whats in the baggies.....:high5:


----------



## EvoFX

finally cleaned out my closet!


----------



## karatekyle

EvoFX said:


> finally cleaned out my closet!


The insides of all those jars look pretty dirty, better call up your nearest pipe buddy and clean 'em out :thumb:


----------



## BrewShooter

Holy carp, that picture suddenly reminded me I have a year old sixer of Bigfoot I was going to crack open for the holiday season!!!!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Oh Well,

Its been a while.

Here is some of it.














































Just popped a tin.. Can ya guess? Review to follow 










Peace ,

Vin


----------



## Nick S.

PinkFloydFan said:


> Oh Well,
> 
> Its been a while.
> 
> Here is some of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped a tin.. *Can ya guess?* Review to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace ,
> 
> Vin


Looks like Kajun Kake... I am almost certain it is a C&D kake... Nice stash you got going on there though...


----------



## TanZ2005

wow Awesome collections. My 2 little Bags of this and a tin left of that LOL isn't anything to even talk about.

James


----------



## karatekyle

Wow, there's some great leaf there! Nice collection, Vin!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

PinkFloydFan said:


> Oh Well,
> 
> Its been a while.
> 
> Here is some of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped a tin.. Can ya guess? Review to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace ,
> 
> Vin


Thank you, I need to take a few shots of the cigars next.

PS.. Please disregard the .40 cal JHP's on top of the Irish Flake. LOL


----------



## BrewShooter

TanZ2005 said:


> My 2 little Bags of this and a tin left of that LOL isn't anything to even talk about.


Nonsense James, it is pipe tobacco and THAT is worth celebrating! :beerchug:


----------



## PinkFloydFan

BrewShooter said:


> Nonsense James, it is pipe tobacco and THAT is worth celebrating! :beerchug:


+1 Yes it is ..

Vin


----------



## DanR

PinkFloydFan said:


> Thank you, I need to take a few shots of the cigars next.
> 
> PS.. Please disregard the .40 cal JHP's on top of the Irish Flake. LOL


ound: I noticed those right away, sitting there as a message to passersby of what is truly important to this man!

Is that Kajun Kake in the last picture? I've never had it, but it looks good enough to eat!!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

DanR said:


> ound: I noticed those right away, sitting there as a message to passersby of what is truly important to this man!
> 
> Is that Kajun Kake in the last picture? I've never had it, but it looks good enough to eat!!


The JHP's are to warn those who would dare tamper with my tobacco stash. You are correct, they also work nice as a Pipe tamp.. LOL .

( Not really, It's just easier to pull one extra round off my shelf for mag loading, after I rack the slide and place one in the chamber.. because 12+1 in the Beretta , is better then just 12.. LOL. Right?

And that is Kajun Kake... It is some very tasty stuff.

I actually took a few nice pics of the whole untinning and rub out process for a review I will do shortly.

Thank you Sir.

-Vin


----------



## Nick S.

PinkFloydFan said:


> The JHP's are to warn those who would dare tamper with my tobacco stash. You are correct, they also work nice as a Pipe tamp.. LOL .
> 
> ( Not really, It's just easier to pull one extra round off my shelf for mag loading, after I rack the slide and place one in the chamber.. because 12+1 in the Beretta , is better then just 12.. LOL. Right?
> 
> *And that is Kajun Kake*... It is some very tasty stuff.
> 
> I actually took a few nice pics of the whole untinning and rub out process for a review I will do shortly.
> 
> Thank you Sir.
> 
> -Vin


I thought so...


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Nick S. said:


> I thought so...


Do you like the Kake bro. ?

:banana:


----------



## Nick S.

PinkFloydFan said:


> Do you like the Kake bro. ?
> 
> :banana:


I haven't had any yet, but I do have a tin of it aging in my cellar, actually it is just far down my list of new things to try.


----------



## JuanOrez

I know this is a crappy pic but this is one of my 40 gal tubs. I will unload them at some point to take pics but that's a lot of work and I'm lazy. I keep them in a climate controlled room while in these tubs and in complete darkness. I'm kind of anal...


----------



## APBTMarcel

JuanOrez said:


> I know this is a crappy pic but this is one of my 40 gal tubs. I will unload them at some point to take pics but that's a lot of work and I'm lazy. I keep them in a climate controlled room while in these tubs and in complete darkness. I'm kind of anal...
> View attachment 36388


Holy mother of goodness, when can I stop by?


----------



## JuanOrez

You are welcome anytime. If you want to visit we can pop tins all day as long as you will sip whiskey with me.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Sounds good! I don't know where you live but trying new tobacco and sipping on some whiskey is too good to pass up!


----------



## JuanOrez

I'm in Iowa. Send me a PM and I will give you my contact info if you are in the neighborhood. I can also send you some samples if you have any requests. =)


----------



## WWhermit

Any man with the same love of Anniversary Kake as I have is OK in my book! Excellent cellar there, Jon!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## nickpgoodman

JuanOrez said:


> I know this is a crappy pic but this is one of my 40 gal tubs. I will unload them at some point to take pics but that's a lot of work and I'm lazy. I keep them in a climate controlled room while in these tubs and in complete darkness. I'm kind of anal...
> View attachment 36388


That's pretty impressive. I think I am at 3 small jars so far  I have a ways to go.

Now if we were to show off homebrew equipment that'd be a different story!


----------



## BrewShooter

nickpgoodman said:


> Now if we were to show off homebrew equipment that'd be a different story!


Homebrew equipment...what's that?!?!!?


----------



## Stan41

Neatness is not my weakness.
Stan


----------



## JuanOrez

I love it Stan!


----------



## phinz

A corner of my office.


Part of the collection by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## android

holy cow Scott! here's my meager collection:


----------



## Kelsier

That's my very modest collection. Not much of a budget but it's growing slowly.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

View attachment 66429


Not enough.


----------



## MarkC

That's the right attitude!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Never enough.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Just thought I would post a little update on the progress of my Collection. The first is a picture of my collection in October of last year. The second was taken a few min ago. Moving on up (like the Jeffersons)  Happy Smoking everyone!!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

We got a new camera today! YAY! BETTER QUALITY!










And my new two corn cobs that I broke in already!










_Tere will be two pics eventually..._


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

What an awesome thread. 

I'm still sorting out what I like and what I don't ... with all of the choices, I doubt I'll ever get to these massive levels. But it sure is great to see what you guys enjoy, as it helps in figuring out what I want to try next.


----------



## Thirston

What more could you ask for... Two briars, a meer, and some cobs. 
Bonus pts for the creative use of the old prescription bottle. Ha ha, looks good!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Thank you sir! I've seen other people use the 'scrip bottles, and thought it was a very frugal idea.


----------



## quo155

Stan41 said:


> Neatness is not my weakness.
> Stan


I especially like the properly placed Federal Ammo boxes!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

This is just the jarred stuff, I have a bunch in bags still.


----------



## mcgreggor57

mg: Nice cellar Brent!


----------



## floogy

Very nice, are those two pipes on top Nordings? Love that look.


----------



## phinz

If they're not Nordings, they look like they could be Boswells.


----------



## floogy

I've been smoking a pipe for less than two weeks but I love the look of the Danish freehands. I will have to look up Boswell.


----------



## phinz

floogy said:


> I've been smoking a pipe for less than two weeks but I love the look of the Danish freehands. I will have to look up Boswell.


You have to act fast on Boswells. Check as soon as they put them up on their site and call them immediately or you will lose out. I've managed to score two of them. They're great pipes. They can be pretty big and pretty heavy, but they're really nicely made.


----------



## floogy

I'm not to the level of buying something like a Boswell. I should be getting my MM 2nds grab bag next week. 10 cobs for 37 bucks, can't complain about that. I want to find my favorite tobacco first, then my favorite pipe to smoke it in.


----------



## karatekyle

floogy said:


> I want to find my favorite tobacco first, then my favorite pipe to smoke it in.


:lol:

The best part is that it only takes a lifetime.


----------



## mturnmm

So all of my Pipes and tobacco are enroute here....can't wait!!


----------



## JuanOrez

karatekyle said:


> :lol:
> 
> The best part is that it only takes a lifetime.


I've been lucky enough to find my favorite pipe and baccy in only 10 years time (Jake Hackert and Anni Kake). :tu


----------



## floogy

karatekyle said:


> :lol:
> 
> The best part is that it only takes a lifetime.


I bet. I think if I had only an ounce of every tobacco I want to try it would be several pounds. I get lost on tobbaccoreviews dot com occasionally. I actually hope I never find it, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## karatekyle

JuanOrez said:


> I've been lucky enough to find my favorite pipe and baccy in only 10 years time (Jake Hackert and Anni Kake). :tu


The luckiest man here!



floogy said:


> I bet. I think if I had only an ounce of every tobacco I want to try it would be several pounds. I get lost on tobbaccoreviews dot com occasionally. I actually hope I never find it, variety is the spice of life.


I have 15 blends of tobacco that I will always have on hand. Those I consider my favorites. Variety IS the spice of life!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Heres my stash. Added a decent amount of it last few months....


----------



## MarkC

Stocking up on the rare Pease stuff, eh? 

Nice!


----------



## Troutman22

You are going to be a very busy smoker around Christmas time Duece. :lol:


----------



## Hambone1

My grandmother's hutch, which is now in my office








Closet in my office is my tobacco cellar


----------



## Troutman22

Sweet Shawn!! Is that a meer?


----------



## MarkC

So you use the funnel to load the jars? I'm feeling kind of stupid right now. Bet that's a lot neater.


----------



## Hambone1

Yes, two meers in the middle. One is just a straight smooth meer and the other is the eagle claw egg with lattice on it. And yes, that is a funnel. I took a big funnel and cut the bottom off to make it a wider hole. I didn't want to waste or lose any tobacco while filling the jars. Works great I might add.


----------



## jobes2007

So, I notice you guys have a lot of tins sitting around. Are these things you haven't opened yet or.....? I normally move all my stuff to jars as soon as I get it.


----------



## Hambone1

No, I don't open everything. I jar up tobaccos that come in zip locked baggies or tobaccos tins that I have opened. But other tobaccos I put in my "Tobacco Cellar" to age and horde.


----------



## Troutman22

This is the funnel I use - I can't remember where I got it but it was next to the jars and seemed like a good idea. I really like it and makes it so easy to tranfer to jars.

Ball® Wide Mouth Funnel 8-in at Fresh Preserving Store


----------



## Troutman22

> So, I notice you guys have a lot of tins sitting around. Are these things you haven't opened yet or.....? I normally move all my stuff to jars as soon as I get it.


Some tins are not meant for long term storage (Solani comes to mind) but a lot are. Any of the pop-top type tins are fine for long term storage. The twist type or the coin type are mostly reliable. The Esoterica bags are recommended to go right into jars. That is what I have learned here anyway. Nothing wrong with moving everything to jars if you prefer but it isnt life or death either way.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

I've added 3 tins of Escudo and another FVF since taking these (and rearranged a little), but this is my cellar on full display in the living room. Courtesy of my wife.


----------



## phinz

Here's the most recent picture. There's another box of TAD items in the mail right now.


photo.JPG by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## MontyTheMooch

phinz said:


> Here's the most recent picture. There's another box of TAD items in the mail right now.
> 
> 
> photo.JPG by Phinzup, on Flickr


LOL If my cellar were that big I would need a new house to put it in because my wife wouldn't allow me to live in the same house.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

MontyTheMooch said:


> LOL If my cellar were that big I would need a new house to put it in because my wife wouldn't allow me to live in the same house.


That's probably why he blocked the door! :rotfl:

Plus that Star Wars thing on top of the display cabinet (sorry, don't hate me because I don't know the name ... only saw the first Star Wars) looks poised to protect with deadly force. 
_
These are not the tins you're looking for ...
_


----------



## bigdaddychester

please tell me that the second helmet down is signed by Evel Knevel or has some kind of cool story....


----------



## Troutman22

> please tell me that the second helmet down is signed by Evel Knevel or has some kind of cool story....


or at least Jar Jar Binks or whatever meesah's name is......


----------



## indigosmoke

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> _
> These are not the tins you're looking for ...
> _


Now that's funny. RG for you my friend.


----------



## phinz

bigdaddychester said:


> please tell me that the second helmet down is signed by Evel Knevel or has some kind of cool story....


It's signed by every driver that was at Petit LeMans 2001, plus Tom Kristensen, Tiff Needell, Derek Bell, Alain de Cadenet and a few others.


----------



## phinz

Troutman22 said:


> or at least Jar Jar Binks or whatever meesah's name is......


As a quick note, Jeremy Bulloch (the original Boba Fett) *was* the witness on my niece and nephew's marriage certificate, and he was the surprise best man. My niece knew, but her groom had no idea.


----------



## Adam

phinz said:


> As a quick note, Jeremy Bulloch (the original Boba Fett) *was* the witness on my niece and nephew's marriage certificate, and he was the surprise best man. My niece knew, but her groom had no idea.


Yeah... I'm jealous...

But what you're saying is in that wedding. Boba was Boba, your niece was Darth Vader, and the groom was Han Solo... Getting locked up in carbonite...


----------



## phinz

Adam said:


> Yeah... I'm jealous...
> 
> But what you're saying is in that wedding. Boba was Boba, your niece was Darth Vader, and the groom was Han Solo... Getting locked up in carbonite...


Actually, the groom was also Boba, Jeremy was in Boba, my niece was in Sarah from Labyrinth's wedding dress, the officiant was in Grand Moff, the best man was in Vader, the groomsmen were in Stormtrooper and the ushers were in Halo Master Chiefs. Seriously.

And Peter Mayhew was at the reception.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Adam said:


> Yeah... I'm jealous...
> 
> But what you're saying is in that wedding. Boba was Boba, your niece was Darth Vader, and the groom was Han Solo... Getting locked up in carbonite...


:drum:


----------



## Troutman22

Cool story!


----------



## MarkC

Adam said:


> ...and the groom was Han Solo... Getting locked up in carbonite...


Actually, that feeling comes about seven or eight years later...


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Actually, that feeling comes about seven or eight years later...


Seven! It comes in exactly seven years!!


----------



## phinz

Troutman22 said:


> Cool story!


Boba Fett crashes wedding « raincoaster


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Hello Again Gentlemen,

I hope all of you are well. I just moves to a new house, and I thought I would update the photo of my Tobacco Cellar, since it has grown a bit. It's still not nearly as EPIC as many of the cellars I have seen here. but, hopefully I'll get there one day!!
Here are some pictures of the cellar as of today, and I'll also include a picture of my cellar from just about a year ago...Note the slippery slope.

Happy Smoking!!
-Mycroft


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Hello Again Gentlemen,
> 
> I hope all of you are well. I just moves to a new house, and I thought I would update the photo of my Tobacco Cellar, since it has grown a bit. It's still not nearly as EPIC as many of the cellars I have seen here. but, hopefully I'll get there one day!!


I dunno, looks pretty epic to me! ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Hello Again Gentlemen,
> 
> ...Note the slippery slope.
> 
> Happy Smoking!!
> -Mycroft


Lookin' good, Sather! Noted! :tu


----------



## mcgreggor57

My wife picked me up a nice little cabinet for the office. Tonight I finally got around to emptying out the cooler and gathering up my pipes to fill the aforementioned gift. I'm sure I'll play with it a bit more. but tonight's goal was simply to get everything on the shelves.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

mcgreggor57 said:


> My wife picked me up a nice little cabinet for the office. Tonight I finally got around to emptying out the cooler and gathering up my pipes to fill the aforementioned gift. I'm sure I'll play with it a bit more. but tonight's goal was simply to get everything on the shelves.


Niiiiiice. Just send me everything on the second shelf.


----------



## DanR

Very nice Gregg! I like a lots of things about that cabinet. Very classy looking. The drawers up top will be nice for holding pipe cleaners and supplies. I also like how you've labeled the jars on the tops, which will make it easy to glance down and grab what you're looking for (also easier to change them out - just toss the lids). All my jars are in a kitchen cabinet at eye level, so I have to label on the sides, which is a pain to change the labels. It usually requires goo-gone and elbow grease.


----------



## mcgreggor57

DanR said:


> Very nice Gregg! I like a lots of things about that cabinet. Very classy looking. The drawers up top will be nice for holding pipe cleaners and supplies. I also like how you've labeled the jars on the tops, which will make it easy to glance down and grab what you're looking for (also easier to change them out - just toss the lids). All my jars are in a kitchen cabinet at eye level, so I have to label on the sides, which is a pain to change the labels. It usually requires goo-gone and elbow grease.


Thanks Dan, I had to double check the photo to make sure the drawers weren't open. LOL. That's exactly what's in them. Before it's all over, I'm sure the baccy will be re-arranged. I originally kept the jars in a workbench drawer and it only made sense to label the tops. Happy accident that it still works well.


----------



## Jogi

My humble "cellar"









The Petersons









The OTCs, including Captain Black Golden/White/Royal, Amphora Full Aroma and Half & Half. I also jarred the opened tin of EMP in the bottle with the sticker.









The SGs and Erinmores









My collection from two months ago...


----------



## Monday

Here is the start of my little tobaccy corner not a ton of baccy to it yet but I should have a good shipment to sort through next week now that I have found blends I like. Also 3 nice estate pipes on the way. Time to start looking for a nice pipe rack!

I tend to keep the humidor full of goodies with and extra in the closet.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Figured id post some updated pics of my cellar and pipes. Currently i have 24 Comoy's, 5 Mastro de Paja's, 4 Ser Jacopo's, 4 Ascorti's, 10 Kaywoodies, 2 Charatans, 3 Sav's, a Don Carlos 2 note, an Il Duca, a Sasieni 4 dot, A Stanwell, an Ardor, a John Calich, a Dunhill Root Briar, and 9 Michael Kabiks (2nd from last picture) 2 of which are unsmoked, and a bunch of other knock around pipes and cobs. I found a decent amount of them at swap meets or yard sales and refurbished them in my free time. Sorry for the bad pics cell phone...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Figured id post some updated pics of my cellar and pipes. Currently i have 24 Comoy's, 5 Mastro de Paja's, 4 Ser Jacopo's, 4 Ascorti's, 10 Kaywoodies, 2 Charatans, 3 Sav's, a Don Carlos 2 note, an Il Duca, a Sasieni 4 dot, A Stanwell, an Ardor, a John Calich, a Dunhill Root Briar, and 9 Michael Kabiks (2nd from last picture) 2 of which are unsmoked, and a bunch of other knock around pipes and cobs. I found a decent amount of them at swap meets or yard sales and refurbished them in my free time. Sorry for the bad pics cell phone...


WHAT bad pics!? HOLY COW DUDE! You're like....my frickin hero.....I wanna grow old to be just like you.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

MontyTheMooch said:


> WHAT bad pics!? HOLY COW DUDE! You're like....my frickin hero.....I wanna grow old to be just like you.


Funny, my wife doesnt share those same feelings.....

Gotta find the time to smoke more of them to be honest. I keep adding to the collection every time i go out antiquing.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Funny, my wife doesnt share those same feelings.....
> 
> Gotta find the time to smoke more of them to be honest. I keep adding to the collection every time i go out antiquing.


Send them here.....I'll halp....


----------



## DSturg369

That is truly an awesome collection Patrick! :tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

DSturg369 said:


> That is truly an awesome collection Patrick! :tu


thanks


----------



## freestoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> ... a Sasieni 4 dot...


Hopefully, that's actually a Four Dot, otherwise it would lower the whole tone of the grouping. :lol: Other than that -- :faint:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

freestoke said:


> Hopefully, that's actually a Four Dot, otherwise it would lower the whole tone of the grouping. :lol: Other than that -- :faint:


Yeah yeah


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry guys i am just a noob at pipes!
Mine


Lily's


Not bad for an 18 year old!


----------



## DanR

She needs some nice briars like her daddy! Nice looking pipes Tony!


----------



## mcgreggor57

That's a pretty good start Tony and it's awesome that your daughter is joining you.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Looking mighty fine there Tony! Those look like some nice pipes. And your daughter is off to a good start there as well! :tu


----------



## MarkC

What sixty pounds of baccy might look like...


----------



## laloin

that's alot of HOTW where's all your bulk blends Mark?


----------



## MarkC

It's in there, kind of alphabetically, but more recently just wherever anything will fit! The only bulk I've bought recently is the ropes on the top shelf.


----------



## Longer ash

wow these collections are huge not sure now if i want to post my little collection


----------



## MarkC

But it's the same collection; we're just catching yours a little earlier. Go for it!


----------



## Longer ash

well here it is my great collection......so far


----------



## MarkC

Looks good to me. Now save that picture and look at it in a couple of years...


----------



## mcgreggor57

Great start Jasion!

Mark 
:jaw:


----------



## Andrewdk

I figure my collection is at least respectable enough to post up, although nothing like what you see above. If I ever go to the states I want to see the Chicago pipe show and MarkC's house.

Cellared tins which live in the filing cabinet below.









Smoking now selection. Also bulks that I smoke regularly but not constantly, pretty much just keep them regularly topped up so not really worth cellaring the quantity available. Pipes on the shelf above, couldn't get a decent shot of them in there and couldn't be bothered taking them all out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanR said:


> She needs some nice briars like her daddy! Nice looking pipes Tony!





mcgreggor57 said:


> That's a pretty good start Tony and it's awesome that your daughter is joining you.





The Mad Professor said:


> Looking mighty fine there Tony! Those look like some nice pipes. And your daughter is off to a good start there as well! :tu


Thanks gents for the kind words and making feel like part of the pipe community!
I am an expert at cigars but know nothing about pipes!
Many of you have helped me get where i am now and i appreciate your help!


----------



## MarkC

Well, it's only fair since you helped some of us start figuring out cigars. (It's the ones _without _the cello, right? )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## yellowv

I just started out.


----------



## AStateJB

I can now say we are officially moved in at the new place! :lol:










The jar front/middle is P.S. Proper English. The three 50 gram tins on top are Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## mcgreggor57

How symmetrical  Looks good Josh and congrats on the new home!


----------



## AStateJB

mcgreggor57 said:


> How symmetrical  Looks good Josh and congrats on the new home!


I'm a little crazy like that... :loco: :lol: Thanks, Gregg!


----------



## gahdzila

And _that's_ why I haven't posted a pic of mine. It's a jumbled mess. Different sized jars and tins stacked haphazardly, jars labeled with duct tape and magic marker, a wad of pipe cleaners, a fifth of Everclear, and a tangled pile of dirty pipes 

Nice stash, Josh! :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

Thanks, Clifford. My pipes are, sadly, quite disorganized! I really need to buy or build a decent pipe rack!


----------



## Mason16Filz

Finally got the shelves up today and stocked ipe:

Plenty of room to add more pipes/tins!!!


----------



## DanR

Very nice! I love the pipe shelf. Thats a great idea.


----------



## Machurtado

I've got my cellar spread out over 3 places. With my 5 year old running around like a mad man most of the time I haven't gotten all of it jarred yet.


----------



## DanR

Looks pretty respectable to me, Mac. Nice collection!


----------



## phinz

Started running out of room for tins on the tobacco and pipe shelf, so I took the vast majority of them and put them in a guided missile crate that my dad got when he was in the Navy. It was my toy box from the day I was born, and still is.


----------



## MarkC

phinz said:


> It was my toy box from the day I was born, and still is.


:lol: Love it!


----------



## DanR

phinz said:


> Started running out of room for tins on the tobacco and pipe shelf, so I took the vast majority of them and put them in a guided missile crate that my dad got when he was in the Navy. It was my toy box from the day I was born, and still is.


Some nice old tins in there! A grown man's toy box indeed. :thumb:


----------



## Machurtado

Phinz that is awesome!


----------



## Longer ash

Longer ash said:


> well here it is my great collection......so far
> 
> View attachment 41450
> View attachment 41451
> View attachment 41452


well it's been a little over 2 months and a lot has changed......hard to imagine only 2 months huh.....


----------



## phinz

Longer ash said:


> well it's been a little over 2 months and a lot has changed......hard to imagine only 2 months huh.....


Welcome to the slippery slope. I'll meet ya halfway down.


----------



## jco3rd

Thought I'd try to restart this thread. 












Here is my "tobacco corner." Mostly pipe tobacco. You can see my pipe tobacco storage jars on the bottom shelf, and then on the right hand side of the top shelf you can see my stack of tins.


----------



## Thirston

jco3rd said:


> Thought I'd try to restart this thread.
> View attachment 44124
> View attachment 44125
> Here is my "tobacco corner." Mostly pipe tobacco. You can see my pipe tobacco storage jars on the bottom shelf, and then on the right hand side of the top shelf you can see my stack of tins.


Looks good. I see a lot of Boswell jars. Do you have any of their pipes and if so how do you like them?


----------



## splattttttt

went and picked up a few new jars for an impending purchase.


----------



## jco3rd

Alas, I do not yet own one of their pipes! The ones I love sell out fast, but to be honest they are a bit outside my price range new anyway. Hoping I'll find an estate Boswell for a reasonable price.


----------



## jco3rd

I was advised early to keep my tobacco in mason jars. Probably the most useful bit of information I've received to date on tobacco storage. I'm currently out of half pint jars, but I've kind of made a deal with myself to use some of the open tobacco I already have instead of just buying more half pint jars. Plus where would I put them?? lol.


----------



## DanR

jco3rd said:


> Thought I'd try to restart this thread.  Here is my "tobacco corner." Mostly pipe tobacco. You can see my pipe tobacco storage jars on the bottom shelf, and then on the right hand side of the top shelf you can see my stack of tins.


Looks really terrific. All of a sudden I am craving some Christmas Cookie! I might need to place a small order next week...


----------



## jco3rd

Christmas Cookie - Not just for Christmas! 

Yeah that is one I can smoke pretty much any day!


----------



## MarkC

jco3rd said:


> I was advised early to keep my tobacco in mason jars. Probably the most useful bit of information I've received to date on tobacco storage. I'm currently out of half pint jars, but I've kind of made a deal with myself to use some of the open tobacco I already have instead of just buying more half pint jars. Plus where would I put them?? lol.


I can't say for sure, but after four years of this, I have a feeling it will _always_ be the most useful bit of information on tobacco storage you'll receive.

Looks like you've jumped in with both feet there!


----------



## laloin

how do you post pics here?


----------



## MarkC

Well, you can put an url, or upload a photo using the little square picture post icon in the reply box, but it's probably easier to upload to photobucket or a site like that and copy and paste the link from there.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My cellar is a 5.6 cubic foot chest freezer. Not very sexy...but it is holding over 200 tins :biggrin:

View attachment 77421


Better photos are here:

http://s495.photobucket.com/user/lutztb/media/3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s495.photobucket.com/user/lutztb/media/2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s495.photobucket.com/user/lutztb/media/download.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nice cellars guys!


----------



## jco3rd

@Tobias Lutz, it is people like you that make me scared for my future in this hobby. haha!


----------



## MarkC

I hear you, John. I used to look at posts on this thread and think "these people have serious problems". Now I only have to walk into my bedroom and open a cabinet to think the same thing...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The scary thing is that I smoked for 7 years before the idea of having a cellar even struck me as something I would want to pursue :biggrin:

TAD can be a delayed onset disease.


----------



## Scott W.

MarkC said:


> I hear you, John. I used to look at posts on this thread and think "these people have serious problems". Now I only have to walk into my bedroom and open a cabinet to think the same thing...


Even scarier that you have it in you're bedroom.:third:


----------



## MarkC

I miss my tins if they're too far away...sniff.


----------



## Squints

This is the start of mine. I would like to put a thank you out there to MyCroft for sending me the sutliff. Ironically after that my friends bought me the jars as an early birthday gift. Haha


----------



## Squints

Squints said:


> View attachment 44182
> View attachment 44182
> 
> 
> This is the start of mine. I would like to put a thank you out there to MyCroft for sending me the sutliff. Ironically after that my friends bought me the jars as an early birthday gift. Haha


I hate my computer, always screwing stuff up.


----------



## commonsenseman

That's amazing! What kind of glue did you use to get them to stick to the ceiling?


----------



## Troutman22

Nice start Squints. I hear they age better upside down anyway


----------



## Squints

Troutman22 said:


> Nice start Squints. I hear they age better upside down anyway


Yeah somethig about allowing flavor to mix and settle at the lid. Haha


----------



## commonsenseman

Squints said:


> Yeah somethig about allowing flavor to mix and settle at the lid. Haha


Crap, I've been doing it wrong all these years?

ipe:


----------



## jco3rd

How many oz can you fit in those little jars @Squints? what are they, half-pints?


----------



## Squints

I can fit approximately 1-1.5 oz per jar depending on the tobacco and how i fill it. And they are 4 oz jars, which is fine for me because i like smoking some of whatever i buy instantly. Haha


----------



## jco3rd

I like it! Now that I think of it, my jars are half pints. I would love to get some smaller jars because I'm running out of space. I'm right with you, I usually only buy about an ounce at a time since I'm still trying a bunch of stuff. The nice thing about the half pints is they are large enough to simply put the whole bag in, and then you don't have to worry about labels haha.


----------



## Squints

Yeah i split a dozen of them with a friend, cost me 4 bucks so i shouldnt complain. The bags i buy arent labeled so its fine for me. Haha. I need more jars though.


----------



## MarkC

Get used to it; you're _always_ going to need more jars!


----------



## gahdzila

Ya know, I don't think we've seen pics of Mark's "Temple of Doom." *hint hint nudge nudge* I'd love to see what 65 lbs of baccy looks like!


----------



## MarkC

It's in this thread somewhere; I'm not sure how far back. It looks pretty much as it did then, only messier with slightly different tobacco. Medical bills have put an end to my growing cellar, I'm afraid; it's just keep it up between sixty and seventy pounds now.


Grrrr...I give up; it's in here somewhere. I found an older pic with the cabinet half full, but I know there's a later one here somewhere.


----------



## Lrbergin

MarkC said:


> It's in this thread somewhere; I'm not sure how far back. It looks pretty much as it did then, only messier with slightly different tobacco. Medical bills have put an end to my growing cellar, I'm afraid; it's just keep it up between sixty and seventy pounds now.
> 
> Grrrr...I give up; it's in here somewhere. I found an older pic with the cabinet half full, but I know there's a later one here somewhere.


Page 40...... Wow. Impressive


----------



## SmoknTaz

Here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ur-baccy-cellar-collection-9.html#post3281540 :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

SmoknTaz said:


> Here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ur-baccy-cellar-collection-9.html#post3281540 :biggrin:


Nah, that's the old picture, Ken. Luke found the newer one: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/70901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection-40.html


----------



## DanR

Cleaned up my tobacco cabinet this weekend...










But not my cellar...


----------



## jco3rd

I see you managed to get some Capstan already! 

What kind of a storage system do you use for your cellar?


----------



## laloin

good lord. how many lbs do you have DanR???


----------



## Torque

Hmmm, that's a rather interesting pipe on the top shelf beside the scales. Is that to protect the stonehaven?


----------



## DanR

Storage is a closet organizing system, in which I've commandeered three of the drawers.

Tobaccocellar.com says I have nearly 36 lbs!

And, yes, attempt unauthorized entry into the tobacco cellar and all hell breaks loose. I live in the Republic of Texas after all! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewV

MarkC said:


> It's in this thread somewhere; I'm not sure how far back. It looks pretty much as it did then, only messier with slightly different tobacco. Medical bills have put an end to my growing cellar, I'm afraid; it's just keep it up between sixty and seventy pounds now.
> 
> Grrrr...I give up; it's in here somewhere. I found an older pic with the cabinet half full, but I know there's a later one here somewhere.


Is it posted under mr c.? If so..... ffs! :jaw:


----------



## Er999

Finally got the newbie sampler today and also got it canned up. Since I have gotten this all done with, I am finally able to add my 2 cents worth to this thread. Therefore here it is...


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Figured id post some updated pics of my cellar and pipes. Currently i have 24 Comoy's, 5 Mastro de Paja's, 4 Ser Jacopo's, 4 Ascorti's, 10 Kaywoodies, 2 Charatans, 3 Sav's, a Don Carlos 2 note, an Il Duca, a Sasieni 4 dot, A Stanwell, an Ardor, a John Calich, a Dunhill Root Briar, and 9 Michael Kabiks (2nd from last picture) 2 of which are unsmoked, and a bunch of other knock around pipes and cobs. I found a decent amount of them at swap meets or yard sales and refurbished them in my free time. Sorry for the bad pics cell phone...


LOL, could you have made you're collection look anymore heavenly!?


----------



## Er999

Gandalf The Gray said:


> LOL, could you have made you're collection look anymore heavenly!?


Second the motion! :jaw:


----------



## Hambone1

Cellar Summary - 11 open containers, 161 cellared containers holding 23 lbs 13.8 oz


----------



## Troutman22

That doesn't look like 23 lbs, where are you hiding the good stuff? Well done bro!



Hambone1 said:


> Cellar Summary - 11 open containers, 161 cellared containers holding 23 lbs 13.8 oz


----------



## splattttttt

Troutman22 said:


> That doesn't look like 23 lbs, where are you hiding the good stuff? Well done bro!


16oz jars at top left. Looks like 16lbs.
Smaller 4oz.= yo maybe 7lbs? Plus 5lbs in tins? How I saw it d: lol

Shawn, I see a great bromance in our future :biggrin1:


----------



## laloin

bumping this thread, too keep it on the 1st page


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My cellar is all kinds of mixed up right now as I try to reorganize before expansion (I'm adding another two cabinets) but I took some pics while I had it all dug out for sorting:


----------



## freestoke

Heart warming, Tobias! I haven't seen a can of Holiday probably since I was in high school. :lol: Palm trees and an ocean liner definitely sound more like a *holiday* to me than xmas!


----------



## Scott W.

Holy shit Tobias, that's a lovely selection.


----------



## McFortner

Wow, I've got some serious tobacco issues. I've only got a little bit of pipe tobacco right now. I'd first have to find somewhere to cellar what I have. I've been busy trying to replenish my cigars and have put the pipe tobacco on the back burner. I only have a little bit of FM on the Town (98), McClelland #22 (97), and Blue Note left in each can, and a mason jar of Prince Albert as far as my better tobacco goes. I do have some Fink Black Cavendish, Cherry Cavendish, and Peach Melba for bagged tobaccos to go with that. Maybe 2 pounds tobacco total. Now I have a goal to obtain. 
:laugh:

Michael


----------



## Er999

Damn Tobias, that's a huge cellar! :hail::dr Mine looks pitiful in comparison...then again you have an even bigger head-start on me!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

McFortner said:


> and Blue Note


That is one of my favorite tobaccos! They got me hooked with the Sweet Vanilla Honeydew and then I discovered Blue Note. Some of the best Aromatics on the market IMO.


----------



## McFortner

I finally got some quart and pint sized Mason jars today and transferred my tobaccos over. Most of what you see here is blending tobaccos; Virginias, Latakia, Perique and such. I'm going to slowly work on adding more to my meager collection.










The tupperware container on the right holds some very cheap cigars and a Dixie cup of Scotch. I'm hoping to infuse them with the aroma and make them better.


----------



## Hambone1

My active pipe hutch










My inactive Pipe rack.










My Cellar


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Tobias Lutz said:


> My cellar is all kinds of mixed up right now as I try to reorganize before expansion (I'm adding another two cabinets) but I took some pics while I had it all dug out for sorting:


You think that's enough?
eep::laugh:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> You think that's enough?
> eep::laugh:


No. In fact, I just brought in 6 pounds of Virginia and Oriental leaf to begin experimenting with my own flake blends. That should put my cellar over 110lbs going into the autumn ipe:


----------



## NeverBend

Tobias Lutz said:


> No. In fact, I just brought in 6 pounds of Virginia and Oriental leaf to begin experimenting with my own flake blends. That should put my cellar over 110lbs going into the autumn ipe:


Tobias will that hold you for the weekend?

I come from an era when you bought a new tin when your tin was empty.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

NeverBend said:


> Tobias will that hold you for the weekend?
> 
> I come from an era when you bought a new tin when your tin was empty.


Ah, Pete, but that era didn't have to worry about government interference in their ability to get that next tin. I'll be 32 next month and I plan on having enough to last me through an optimistic lifespan of 80 years by the time I'm 35. :nod: I enjoy my cigars but could live without them- I don't want to think about a time when I can't smoke a pipe because of either regulation or the price being too much for my budget.


----------



## NeverBend

Tobias Lutz said:


> Ah, Pete, but that era didn't have to worry about government interference in their ability to get that next tin. I'll be 32 next month and I plan on having enough to last me through an optimistic lifespan of 80 years by the time I'm 35. :nod: I enjoy my cigars but could live without them- I don't want to think about a time when I can't smoke a pipe because of either regulation or the price being too much for my budget.


You are all too correct. Before the 1990s, Government interference was a Federal worker ahead of you at the tobacconist or Pierre Salinger running down to W. Curtis Draper's to buy out the Cubans for Jack Kennedy the day before the embargo was announced.

The only caution I'd make is that your tastes change but I'm sure that you already know that. Pipe smokers are a latter day bunker tribe, hunkering down with years worth of supplies and the government makes them sages (thus you are smart .

I have a personal moratorium on further cigar purchases with my stock still over 3,000 sticks but I'm buying tobacco, quite in the blind and not altogether pleased with what I am in receipt of. I truly fear for the small tobacco manufacturers who have had their sales buoyed by smokers who are stocking up because as we dwindle in number and have stored enough tobacco, they hit hard times.

One way or another I expect to add 20-30lbs in the near future but at 60 my future is shorter than yours and looking at the glass half full that means that I need buy less. Ah the subtle joys of aging!


----------



## Er999

Well  I just saw all of today's posts, and damn if I can't compete at this point in time. Keep it up you guys, and continue subtly inspiring others to strive for tobacco greatness!!! :bowdown::rockon:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

NeverBend said:


> One way or another I expect to add 20-30lbs in the near future but at 60 my future is shorter than yours and looking at the glass half full that means that I need buy less. Ah the subtle joys of aging!


You just made me realize that the benediction we should recite to one another upon parting ways is: "May you live long enough to see your tobacco run out" :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill

Given that at P&C they are warning that as part of the FDA oversight of pipe tobacco, only blends made before '07 will be grandfathered in and everything else will be subject to an expensive testing and review process, I will have to get busy stockpiling many of the wonderful newer products. 

It's likely that if the plan becomes law, many manufacturers will discontinue the blends to avoid bankruptcy. I simply don't have the capital to hoard tobacco. I hope I have at least a few more years to build up a decent cellar. In the meantime it would be a good idea to study up on how to grow, cure and process that amazing weed. Who'd have thought that the pursuit of such a wholesome pleasure could some day turn us into doomsday preppers. :spy:eep::tinfoil3:

The present status of my cellar is well under 10 lbs. That won't last very long, the way I use it.


----------



## NeverBend

Tobias Lutz said:


> You just made me realize that the benediction we should recite to one another upon parting ways is: "May you live long enough to see your tobacco run out" :lol:


Too true and may our loved ones be selling our pipes and not our tobacco.


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> You just made me realize that the benediction we should recite to one another upon parting ways is: "May you live long enough to see your tobacco run out" :lol:





NeverBend said:


> Too true and may our loved ones be selling our pipes and not our tobacco.


Amen.


----------



## tobaccoman




----------

